# Naruto Hidden Shadows: Bloodlines [WIP]



## Lord Tentei (Feb 16, 2019)

*Bloodline Name:* Sharingan
*Clan Name:* Uchiha
*Leader:* Uchiha, Naitome 
*Village:* Konahagakure No Sato (small presence in Kemurigakure no Sato)

*Clan Description:*

The Birth of Brothers


In an age long past, man fought against one another over everything that one could imagine. Endless war plagued us at that time, and there was so much bloodshed that the world had adapted. From this adaptation grew a tree known as the Shinju, which attracted the attention of a clan of people from another world, the Ootsutsuki. Their leader, a woman named Kaguya, took the fruit of the tree and ate it, becoming the progenitor of all shinobi in the world and being the very reason that people today have chakra. She gained the power to settle all disputes, and peace reigned over the world. She settled among the people and eventually bore two sons. These sons, Hagoromo and Hamura, also had the ability to use chakra. Kaguya, however, was not favorably impressed by this development and joined with the Shinju in an attempt to absorb her sons and take from them the chakra that she believed was rightfully hers. 

A long and difficult battle ensued. Eventually, however, the victor was chosen – the brothers Hagoromo and Hamura sealed away their mother’s body into a new celestial body we know as the moon, and split her chakra into the form of the Tailed Beasts. After this, Hamura took control of the clan and led them to the moon to guard Kaguya’s body. This, however, was unknown to the clan, who simply believed it to be the Shinju itself. Hagoromo was the man we know as the Sage of the Six Paths, spreading the belief of Ninshuu and spreading chakra to humanity. Eventually, even the Sage settled, and had sons of his own. These sons were named Asura, who inherited the great physical prowess and health of the Sage, and Indra, who inherited his natural skill and Doujutsu. Indra was a genius shinobi – nothing was difficult for him, and he believed that power alone was the key to a peaceful world. His brother Asura, however, was less than intuitive. He constantly failed, but grew a little from each failure. Creating many bonds, his own philosophy became that love was the key to a peaceful world. It came to pass that Hagoromo needed to pass on his will, and asked each of his sons for their views. Sympathizing with Asura’s belief, he gave his power to the younger brother before fading from life.

Believing that he should have inherited from their father, Indra grew hurt, then furious, and attempted to kill Asura. While Indra was a naturally great warrior, Asura had grown in his own way, and the clash was one of epic proportion. Eventually, the pair each had their own descendants. The descendants of the elder brother, inheriting the Eyes of the Sage, are the Uchiha clan. It grew to be that shinobi families, clans, sold their abilities to warring nations and soon Ninshuu turned to Ninjutsu, an offensive use of chakra. Among those that used Ninjutsu, two clans grew supreme – The Senju of the Forest, and the Uchiha Clan. It came to be that if one side of a war hired one clan, the other would certainly be hired by the other side. This caused the Uchiha and Senju to be at war constantly. Such a state caused animosity between the two; even when they met outside of specific battle points, one would try to kill the other. Clan members were cautioned to never give their surname to strangers because of this. The leaders of each clan had various children. Two such were Hashirama Senju and Madara Uchiha. 
The Founding of Konoha
​The pair met when still children. As children often do, the pair spoke about many things and in their small rivalries they formed a bond with one another. Each promised the other that they would help create a better world. Caught by their parents, each were mortified when their fathers and brothers plotted to kill their friend. Not wishing to see them hurt but unable to go against their clan’s wishes, each warned the other in a secret message the next time they met, but it was too late – each side’s warlike members crashed onto the scene. Madara and Hashirama did not meet as friends again for quite some time, their dreams crushed by the situation. It grew to be that each of the children were prominent in their clan and took a leadership position. Madara and his younger brother, Izuna, lost their other siblings during that time, and developed a power unheard of in their clan – the Mangekyo Sharingan, an evolution of their inherited Doujutsu. Unfortunately, the price for such power was fading light – Madara was losing his sight. After a battle in which Izuna was gravely wounded, he gave his eyes to Madara before he died. This sparked an evolution, a mixing of the Mangekyo known as the Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan – no longer did Madara’s sight fade. 

With the last of his bonds apparently broken, Madara was death incarnate on the battlefield. Hashirama and his own brother Tobirama, however, thrived, with Hashirama taking leadership of the Senju. The Senju began to overcome the Uchiha as their leader’s ability with Wood Release led them to victory. Madara would not back down, however, killing as many Senju as he possibly could before finally being defeated by Hashirama. Hashirama begged Madara to join them and make peace between the clans. Still bitter over the loss of his brother, however, he refused, stating that only should Hashirama kill Tobirama or commit suicide would he agree to an alliance between the clans. When Hashirama refused to murder his brother, instead moving to kill himself, Madara stopped him. Konohagakure no Sato was founded at this time by the pair, a revolutionary idea that ninja could gather in one place peacefully and not work against one another. They would each help protect the other, and in doing so their children would not have to know constant war. Other clans and countries adopted the same model. Soon, peace reigned once again. It was not to last.

The Division
​Madara believed more and more that, after Hashirama was elected Hokage by the people, his own people would become downtrodden. For of course, loved first by Konoha was the leader of the Senju clan, and second was his brother Tobirama – and Tobirama did not hold the same affection for Madara and the Uchiha clan that Hashirama did. The leader of the Uchiha clan believed that, eventually, they would be known as second-class citizens in Konoha. Some say this was not far from the truth. Others hold a different view. In either case, Madara soon left the village, as he could not convince the Uchiha to follow him away. In his eyes the clan had been seduced by the lies of the village, and did not realize their doom. Madara could not realize his dreams in Konoha – though they had achieved what they wished to some extent, it was not the truth of what he wanted. After an undetermined period of time, however, Madara returned, and this time with the intent to raze the village he helped build.

The fight between Madara and Hashirama, the former utilizing the Kyuubi, one of the Tailed Beasts created from Kaguya’s chakra, was legendary. Map lines were redrawn, both were grievously injured, but eventually, Madara was killed by Hashirama, and peace was returned to the village. This, however, was a ploy by the Uchiha, as he had set up a technique to activate after his death – one of the Kinjutsu of the Uchiha Clan, Izanagi, which could make a revision to reality for a short period of time and revive him. During their fight, Madara acquired some of Hashirama’s cells. He merged them with his own, and became the first in our recent memory to awaken the Rin’negan. The reason this was possible is because Madara was not just uncommonly powerful – he was actually the reincarnation of Indra, his clan’s progenitor and elder son of the Sage of the Six Paths. Hashirama, similarly, was the reincarnation of the younger brother, Asura – the combination of their two chakras allowed a facsimile of Hagoromo’s chakra, which in turn allowed the development of the Rin’negan. He began a plan to bring peace to the world, written on a stone tablet the Uchiha Clan still holds. Everyone, however, believed him dead. The truth is that he died much later, of old age – but he had already set things in motion.

The Eye of the Moon Plan

​It came to pass that the Uchiha Clan’s leadership believed their clan to be under the yoke of oppression. Their title as shinobi police was really a carefully staged position of honor that allowed Konoha’s higher-ups to keep tabs on them, and keep them busy. They believed that the only means of helping their situation was a coup. Things did not go as they planned, as there were those that would prevent unrest and war by siding with the village. The only way to ensure a complete peace was to wipe out the clan – the only way to ensure that Konoha was not held accountable was to make it a rogue action by one shinobi. The shinobi who chose this course did not do so lightly – his name was Itachi Uchiha. As it turned out, he was helped by another of the clan claiming to be Madara Uchiha – this was a lie. It was actually one Obito Uchiha, who carried on Madara’s will. They joined his organization “Akatsuki”, with a goal to bring about peace across the world through a specific plan involving gathering all the tailed beasts. Itachi, however, joined to keep his cover intact and to keep an eye on the organization for Konoha.

This plan, The Eye of the Moon plan, started a shinobi world war – all of the various Hidden Villages on one side, while the remnants of the Akatsuki joined the other, with an army of humanoid shells with which to wage war. It came down to, at last, a reanimated (and later completely revived) Madara Uchiha engaging the Eternal Tsukiyomi upon the world. Later, he in fact was taken over completely by Kaguya Ootsutsuki herself, who attempted to reclaim all the chakra from the world. The reincarnations of Indra and Asura for that generation, Sasuke Uchiha and Naruto Uzumaki, received power from the spirit of Hagoromo and were able to defeat Kaguya. Sasuke, however, did not believe that this was enough to help the world. Driven by his point of view on the life and death of his brother, Itachi Uchiha, he wanted to revolutionize the world by killing the Kage and sealing the Tailed Beasts. Naruto stopped him, barely, by keeping a stalemate between them long enough that Sasuke saw reason.

Unrest

​For hundreds of years, the clan saw peace and prosperity. Their leaders came and went, and they remained in Konohagakure no Sato, as the clan had differences in opinion of how the remaining members of the clan should be treated, the split clan had found refuge within the village of Kemurigakure No Sato. Presently, the   Clan relationships between the two places have mellowed. The clan has made a presence in any major conflicts in which their villages were a part, but no specific ambitions from the clan have made themselves known. 



*Clan Traits/Characteristics:*
​The Uchiha Clan is typically Asian with black hair and eyes. There are very few exceptions to this. They tend toward lean, strong fighters with angular features, and are known for their affinity for Katon. There is a lot of clan pride in the Uchiha, and it shows in their choice in attire. They often wear darker clothing with their clan symbol, the fan, on it somewhere.

*Clan Personality:*

“If strength is born from heartbreak, then mountains we can move,” – Uchiha, Naitome

The Uchiha clan has a dominant personality trait many refer to as the “Curse of Hatred”. They form very strong bonds that, when broken, lead them to hatred or revenge. This is a continuing issue for them and usually ends up with some or all of the members being somewhat standoffish during most generations. Some, however, are perfectly well-adjusted or outgoing. The Uchiha otherwise run the gamut of personality and individuation. 

*Bloodline Description:*
​*Sharingan Tomoe System:*



> You must train your Tomoe. However, certain ranks may purchase a certain rank of tomoe with CP at registration, these are guidelines to follow: A Chuunin may start with Tomoe 1. A Jounin may start with Tomoe 2. An ANBU or better may start with Tomoe 3. You may not start with Mangekyo Sharingan.
> 
> *Tomoe 1*
> To activate your Sharingan for the first time, you must undergo a period of emotional hardship; eg. almost dying, seeing your parents murdered, or a similar example.
> ...



*Sharingan Jutsu Note*



> *ALL* Sharingan techniques are ranked at *A* except one: *The Copy Jutsu*, which is ranked at *B*. All Mangekyou techniques do not fit the classes and have thusly been split into the levels explained below. Uchiha Clan techniques must be learned from the clan leader or anyone else that knows them and cannot be trained on their own.




*Mangekyou Sharingan Techniques*
This is the New system for the Mangekyou Sharingan. Below are the required CP totals to invest in order to learn and master the 3 Canon Mangekyou techniques. One may also attempt to register their own unique Mangekyou technique.

*Name:* Amaterasu [God of The Sun]
*Rank:* (for chakra use purposes) S 
*Range:* Sight
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* Fire Release 
*Notation:* Bloodline; Requires Mangekyou Sharingan
_Uses:_ 20
*Description:* A technique from the old world, and drawn from the divine fires of Heaven's Plain, Amaterasu is said to be the strongest ninjutsu in existence. By merely focusing on a target, the Uchiha can summon a pitch black fire that devours light and heat itself. Amaterasu is birthed from the left eye, and is loosed upon whatever the eye is focused on, even energy-based attacks, burning for seven days and nights until the target is destroyed, with a cost varying by the amount of flames produced: ranging from B-Rank to S-Rank.

*Amaterasu Levels:*
Level 1: Unlocked when Mangekyo is received; 
_At Level 1, an Uchiha's eyes are beginning to adjust to the Mangekyou. However at this early stage they can learn to conjure, and extinguish their own fires--this creates intense pain in the eyes. But by learning to quell these flames they can save allies._
Level 2: 150 CP; 
_ With the second level achieved, an Uchiha can begin using their eyes to guide the flames towards the intended target. Remember that the flames are only as fast as the eye can move. _
Level 3: 250 CP; 
_ At the third level, an Uchiha will have mastered their Amaterasu, and is fully capable of using rapid-fire shots of Amaterasu, quelling its fires, and using Blaze Release techniques. _
_*TOTAL CP COUNT : 400*_

*Drawbacks:* Amaterasu creates strain on the eyes, and messes with its ability to perceive light if pitted against an opposing Fire Release technique-- Amaterasu will devour the heat and light particles. creating a visual disruption for both parties. It also has a nasty habit of devouring everything in its path, and can often consume the surrounding area (it burns even stone and melts it). As a result, Amaterasu releases tremendous heat, creating updrafts that change the _weather_, conjuring massive thunderclouds. Amaterasu, being a Fire Release can also be sealed via the correct Fuuinjutsu.

*Name:* Transcription Seal: Amaterasu
*Rank:* S 
*Range:* Self, Contact
_Type:_ Ninjutsu, Fuuinjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* Fire Release 
*Notation:* Bloodline; Requires Mangekyou Sharingan
*Description:* This technique seals Amaterasu into a Sharingan, to be activated once said Sharingan gains sight of a specified target (specified by the user at the time of sealing). The power of the Amaterasu is determined by the power attained by the user of this technique at the time of its use.
*Drawbacks:* Amaterasu creates strain on the eyes, and messes with its ability to perceive light if pitted against an opposing Fire Release technique—Amaterasu will devour the heat and light particles, creating a visual disruption for both parties. It also has a nasty habit of devouring everything in its path, and can often consume the surrounding area (it burns even stone and melts it). As a result, Amaterasu releases tremendous heat, creating updrafts that change the _weather_, conjuring massive thunderclouds. Amaterasu, being a Fire Release can also be sealed via the correct Fuuinjutsu.


*Name:* Tsukuyomi [God of The Moon]
*Rank:* (for purpose of chakra use) S
*Range:* Sight
_Type:_ Genjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Bloodline; Requires Mangekyou unlocked. 
_Uses:_ 20
*Description:* Noted historically as one of the most powerful genjutsu in existence. Tsukuyomi is loosed from the right eye, after the Uchiha unlocks his/her Mangekyou Sharingan, and immediately traps the enemy in a genjutsu, if eye contact is *legally* made for even an instant. The Uchiha can control all aspects of the illusion (mass, space, and time), depending on their skill with the technique.

*Tsukuyomi Levels:*
Level 1: Unlocked when Mangekyo received/ | 6hrs; Spacial: limited, Mass: Limited; Paralysis
Level 2: 100 CP/ | 12 hrs; Spacial: limited, Mass: Moderate; Trauma
Level 3: 150 CP/ | 24 hrs; Spacial: Moderate, Mass: Moderate; Piercing wounds
Level 4: 200 CP/ | 48 hrs; Spacial: Advanced, Mass: Advanced; Body destruction
Level 5: 350 CP/ | 72 hrs; Spacial: Mastered, Mass: Mastered; Reality destruction
_*TOTAL CP COUNT: 800*_

*Drawbacks:* Tsukuyomi is observed to be one of the more detrimental techniques; after use, depending on the exertion required the eyes will furiously try to readjust. This causes the eyes to twitch and rapidly shift focus on the surrounding environment. Depending on the intensity of the technique, it may require 1-3 turns to fully reorient the mind. Temporary color blindness, sensitivity to light, and increasingly blurred vision will also occur. It can also be broken by the following requirements:
-Three Tomoe Sharingan
-Exposed at least once to the technique
-At least Genjutsu Adept OR ability to awaken Tsukuyomi (this counts even if one does not actually have an MS - one is basically acknowledging that one of their eye techniques will be Tsukuyomi should they manage an MS).
-Alternatively, simply having a Mangekyou Sharingan will allow one to break it with some difficulty, an S-rank expenditure of chakra

*Name:* Susano'o [God of Sea and Storms]
*Rank:* N/A
*Range:* 0-50m (Mid), 0-100m (Far). Projectile Range: 100m
_Type:_ Unknown
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary 
*Elemental Affinity:* None
*Notation:* Bloodline; Requires Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi to be fully trained before using. 
*Description:* The final Mangekyou Technique, requiring that one technique be mastered, while the other must be at least at stage 2. Susano'o is both a sword and a shield, creating a powerful aura around the Uchiha in the shape of a Tengu warrior, wielding a sword and shield. Susano'o's appearance is determined by the Uchiha's Yin-Yang balance, thus every user's Susano'o is unique. Additionally, having obtained the Eternal Mangekyou, the user's Susano'o becomes _two_; conjoined along the spine to wield multiple ethereal weapons.

Susano'o is labeled as a spirit of the old world, and its powers are channeled through the Uchiha, requiring his/her life force and chakra to manifest and attack. A fully developed Susano'o can utilize "Yasaka Magatama" (B-rank), a long-range assault, the "Totsuka Sword" (a Restricted item) the Yata Mirror (a Restricted item), and apply Blaze Release for "Shield of Amaterasu" (A-rank).

*Susano'o Levels*

Level 1: 100 CP | IC Combat; Activation​
 _With the first stage of Susano'o unlocked, the Uchiha can form the ethereal ribs of Susano'o as a defensive shield. Warding off physical and elemental strikes. Very few techniques can pierce this shield. Constitution: Epic, Strength: Masterful_


Level 2: 100 CP | IC Combat; Formation​
_The second stage is much larger, capable of using the skeletal arms as weapons to sweep away the enemy, physical attacks and ward off elements. With the second stage, the Susano'o begins to adopt the shade of the users internal emotions, and becomes unique in appearance, adopting tendons and muscle. Swords can be generated for stabbing and slashing attacks. Constitution: Epic, Strength: Epic _

Level 3: 100 CP | IC Combat; Manifestation​
_With level three, the Uchiha can cloak their Susano'o in spiritual battle armor, and if they so please they can seek out the Totsuka Sword or Yata Mirror to further enhance the offensive powers of Susano'o. Being a spiritual weapon this can be equipped by the Susano'o with no problems. Constitution: Godlike, Strength: Epic _​
_

Level 4: 100 CP | IC Combat; Realization​_
_With the final level the Uchiha can freely shape the ethereal energy of Susano'o into their preferred weapon; this becomes Susano'o's default weapon, unless the Uchiha uses the Sword as well. With the Realization, an Uchiha has reached the pinnacle of their optical power, capable of killing dozens of enemies with a single sweep, and utilizing the Totsuka and Yasaka techniques. Constitution: Godlike, Strength: Legendary_

​Level 5: 250 CP | IC Combat; Conjoined Gods​
 _After obtaining the Eternal Mangekyou, the Susano'o of both sets of eyes are conjoined along the spine. Bearing two heads and four arms, the "Conjoined Gods" receive no additional stat boosts for making it this far. However, the wielder can use these Susano'o to form handseals, and augment the strength of their jutsu. They can wield weapons simultaneously, and cast other Susano'o related techniques. Lastly, because the holder of the Eternal Mangekyou has found "inextinguishable light", Susano'o no longer requires the life force of the user, and no longer taxes vision._
_
*TOTAL CP COUNT: 650*

*Drawbacks:* Susano'o drains the user's life force each time it must defend and attack. The current total Stamina of the user is the equivalent, in this case, to their life force and translates to how long they can maintain Susano'o. The user may only use Susano'o for a limited number of posts; their number of Advantages in Stamina. In addition each three turns it is out deteriorates the user's eyes in real IC time, and their overall health, draining an Advantage of their Stamina every two posts, also Susano'o will deduct that percentage from their Stamina, permanently. Through training and medical attention this Stamina can be recovered (retrained at half value, or in the case of an Ijutsu user's help, one quarter the value). In the long-run, it will force the Uchiha to seek out another pair of eyes. S rank activation.

Additionally, significantly powerful combinations of Elemental Ninjutsu of A-rank and higher have been demonstrated to smash through Susano'os defenses, as shown by the Tsuchikage Onoki, and Raikage Ae. Corrosive moves, from Lava and Boil release will disintegrate Susano'o over a number of turns due to the form suffering S rank damage each post while being corroded from the techniques._


*Bloodline Limits:*
​
Of course, part of being able to read movements is having the ability to do something about them. This is the inherent flaw in the Sharingan – if the body cannot keep up, it is useless. Other drawbacks are listed above in the training system. 

*Clan Jutsus: *
​Note: Copy Jutsu and Genjutsu: Sharingan are available to be trained by any Uchiha, as well as Mimicry. The rest of the techniques are unavailable except as taught either by permission from the Clan Leader or by someone that knows them (this includes Special Abilities). Exceptions may be made.

*Name:* Mimicry
*Rank:* B
*Cost:* 10, 5 upkeep
*Range:* Line of Sight, Personal
_Type:_ Doujutsu, Taijutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Kekkei Genkai, Uchiha Clan (This technique is open to Uchiha Clan members with Three Tomoe)
*Handsigns:* N/A
*Lore/Flavor:* The Sharingan is a versatile tool for memorizing movements and mimicking them. This technique is an all-encompassing ability to copy movements as they’re being used. It’s often mastered by those who have reached a pinnacle of visual prowess with the Sharingan. 
*Description:* This is a Sharingan technique that allows one to copy movements in real time, including Kenjutsu, Bukijutsu, Kyujutsu, and Taijutsu they do _not_ qualify for (anything requiring an elemental affinity the user does not possess obviously cannot be the target of this technique). They simply move their bodies in the same way that the opponent does. This technique is also useful for copying skills such as: playing an instrument, drawing well, having good calligraphy, forging signatures, dancing, etc. For these minor instances, the cost drops to 5 SP for activation with 1 SP upkeep.
*Drawbacks:* One does not actually learn or gain boosts from techniques copied this way – it’s just a cheap imitation, and doesn’t last beyond the topic in any case – this makes it most ideal for mocking the opponent, in a battle situation, and not really for countering their movements. Furthermore, one does not learn skill when copying more mundane things. If they copy a dance, they can do that exact dance in that exact fashion; if an instance of art is copied, they can only ever make those brush strokes/pencil movements in that exact way (so a single portrait, or landscape, or such), etc. The user must be able to track the movements they are trying to copy.

*Name:* Copy Jutsu
*Rank:* B
*Range:* N/A
_Type:_ Doujutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline (Sharingan)
* Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* This is a technique which comes naturally to the Sharingan (but must still be trained on the site). This technique allows one to copy techniques that the user can see as described in the Sharingan Training rules.
*Drawbacks:* N/A

*Name:* Genjutsu: Sharingan
*Rank:* D-A (A for training)
*Range:* Line of Sight
_Type:_ Genjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive, Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline (Sharingan)
* Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* This technique allows, by eye contact, a very versatile Genjutsu that can add or remove illusory sights, sounds, smells, even an environment or entire battle.
*Drawbacks:* N/A

*Name:* Demonic Illusion: Shackling Stakes
*Rank:* A
*Range:* Line of Sight
_Type:_ Genjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive, Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline (Sharingan)
* Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* This is a powerful Genjutsu that places the opponent in an extremely painful position; they believe they are being pierced suddenly by large iron stakes in most of their major joints, paralyzed and in intense pain. The cruelty of this Genjutsu is that real pain may not break them out of the technique unless it is truly terrible.
*Drawbacks:* Must have Three Tomoe Sharingan or better

*Name:* Demonic Illusion: Mirror Heaven and Earth Change
*Rank:* A
*Range:* Line of Sight
_Type:_ Genjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Defensive, Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline (Sharingan) 
* Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* This technique allows one who has seen through a Genjutsu with their Sharingan to immediately place said Genjutsu back on the original user. This places a high level of mental strain on the original user, as they should not be expecting this.
*Drawbacks:* The original user is likely to know how to get out of their own Genjutsu

*Name:* Ephemeral
*Rank:* A
*Range:* Line of Sight
_Type:_ Genjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive, Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan
* Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* The user points at the target, and apparitions of birds (or something else that the user specifies) which turn into shuriken (and could actually hide real shuriken) fly toward the target. If struck, the enemy feels a strong urge to sleep. If they are resistant to the urge, then one half of their body appears to transform into one of their close friends, who then taunts them about perceived wrong-doing. This technique can be very effective, as the information supplied to taunt the target comes from their own brain. This does not necessarily mean the user knows this information.
*Drawbacks:* The Genjutsu, running its course, can be broken by the target eventually simply by allowing it to run without succumbing to depression or anger.

*Name:* Izanagi
*Rank:* S
*Range:* Self
_Type:_ Genjutsu, Kinjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline (Sharingan)
* Handsigns:* Rabbit → Boar → Ram
*Description:* After performing the handseals, the user is briefly allowed to envision a new reality. They make the old reality an illusion, and the new reality replaces it. This does not last long, but while the technique is active, they can be considered to be invincible. Implanting oneself with the cells of a true Senju allows one to extend the time available for its use to a full minute, and if one is an Uchiha who has done this, they boast a ‘complete’ version that needs no handseals.
*Drawbacks:* The Sharingan in which this technique is invoked fades and closes forever.

*Name:* Transcription Seal: Izanagi
*Rank:* S
*Range:* Self, Contact
_Type:_ Genjutsu, Fuuinjutsu, Kinjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline (Sharingan)
* Handsigns:* Rabbit → Boar → Ram
*Description:* This technique seals Izanagi into a Sharingan, the user being able to seal it into their own eyes or into the Sharingan of another (through physical contact). Once sealed, Izanagi will activate upon meeting certain conditions (which must be specified by the user before/as they seal Izanagi).
*Drawbacks:* The Sharingan from which Izanagi is provided fades and closes forever.

*Name:* Izanami
*Rank:* S
*Range:* See Text
_Type:_ Genjutsu, Kinjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary, Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline (Sharingan)
* Handsigns:* See Text
*Description:* This is a technique by which reality is decided. The user memorizes with their Sharingan a set of identical sensations (usually by setup), then initiates the technique when they replicate these sensations in the target. This then creates a loop in the target’s mind recreating these sensations again and again. Damage incurred resets with each loop, and so the target could essentially figure out they are in a Genjutsu – this is not enough, however. In order to break the Genjutsu they must accept the reality that their actions have created. During this time, the target stands immobile and is susceptible to other techniques such as mind reading or other forms of control.
*Drawbacks:* The Sharingan in which this technique is invoked fades and closes forever.

*Name:* Uchiha Return
*Rank:* B
*Range:* Touch
_Type:_ Ninjutsu, Bukijutsu, Chakra Flow
_Sub-type:_ Defensive
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan
* Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* Chakra is flowed into a weapon (traditionally a gunbai) which blocks and completely nullifies the effects of a technique – in this way it deflects the technique back along its original course. The redirection occurs both suddenly and unexpectedly in most cases, so it can be difficult for opponents to evade. This effect is able to be accomplished via the Sharingan able to read exactly how much and how intense a chakra is in a technique it reflects, and countering it perfectly. Thus, the Sharingan is required.
*Drawbacks:* While the technique is ranked B, it must expend chakra equivalent to the power of the technique it is redirecting. The technique is meant only for chakra-based Ninjutsu-esque attacks and thus should not be counted on to return weapons or Taijutsu techniques, even those such as Sohei and Jyuken.

*Name:* Uchiha Flame Formation
*Rank:* A
*Range:* 200 meters
_Type:_ Ninjutsu, Fuuinjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary, Defensive
*Elemental Affinity:* Katon
*Notation:* Clan
* Handsigns:* None, but small flames form on the fingers of one hand, which is then slammed onto the ground.
*Description:* This technique creates a cylindrical barrier that envelops a location of their choosing, protecting anything contained within and burning whatever comes into contact with the barrier’s exterior. Despite its rank, this technique is very versatile and can handle a large variety and power of physical attacks, including a direct strike from the Hachibi.
*Drawbacks:* N/A



*Number of Members Allowed:* 8 (4 Konoha, 4 Kemuri)
*Current Members:*
Konoha: OPEN
1. Uchiha Naitome [Clan Leader]
2. OPEN
3. OPEN
4. OPEN
Kemuri: OPEN
1. OPEN
2. OPEN
3. OPEN
4. OPEN


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 16, 2019)

Bloodline Name: Mokuton
Clan Name: Senju
Leader: OPEN
Village: Konohagakure no Sato
​*Clan Description: *
The Senju clan descended from the younger of the two sons of the Sage of the Six Paths who was born with the "body" of the Sage, inheriting his father's life force, physical energy, and believed that love was the key to bringing peace to the world. The Sage grew to favour the ideals of his younger son over those of his older son, who believed that power alone was the true key to finding peace. Therefore, on his deathbed it was the younger of the two brothers that the Sage chose to name as his successor. The elder brother, bitter and hateful at having being denied what he felt was rightfully his to inherit, attacked his younger sibling. The Uchiha clan would descend from the elder brother, resulting in the bitter centuries-long rivalry between the Senju and the Uchiha. While undisputed, the Senju's legendary rivalry with Uchiha clan was taken advantage of by countries that hire their services.

The Senju clan gained their fame in the era before the founding of the hidden villages. Where other clans focused on mastering one particular set of skills, the Senju were prodigious in all skills, from ninjutsu, to taijutsu, and genjutsu. Because of this, they were known as "the clan with a thousand skills" (「千の手を持つ一族」, "sen no te o motsu ichizoku"), which gave them their name "Senju" (千手; Literally meaning ""a thousand skills", "a thousand hands"").​​
The Senju clan under Hashirama's leadership.
The most famous member of the clan was Hashirama Senju, whose unique Wood Release ninjutsu that gave the clan the nickname the Senju clan of the forest (森の千手一族, Mori no Senju Ichizoku), and his ability to control the tailed beasts, made him the greatest shinobi of his time. However, living in a world of constant bloodshed, Hashirama had a great love for his fellow man and a dream of peace among all ninja. Known as the "Will of Fire" (火の意志, "Hi no Ishi"), this belief enabled Hashirama to use his position as leader to convince his clan to propose a truce with the Uchiha clan. Weary of fighting, and persuaded by Hashirama's great charisma and negotiation skill, though not accepted at first, the Uchiha ultimately conceded to the fact that the Senju were superior to them and started to surrender to the Senju. During a battle that lasted an entire day, Madara Uchiha finally fell in battle but still refused to accept the truce until Hashirama killed either himself or his own brother. Witnessing Hashirama's resolve to kill himself, Madara finally accepted their truce thus ending the bloody rivalry between the two clan.​
​_The Uchiha-Senju Truce_
The Senju and the Uchiha created a permanent settlement for shinobi within the country: Konohagakure. The first of its kind, the system along with the name inspired more countries to have their own hidden village per country, ending the Warring States Period with Hashirama's dream becoming a reality. But it would soon start again after Hashirama was elected as the First Hokage with the only Uchiha who was against the truce, Madara Uchiha who came to the conclusion that the hope for his clan was slowly dwindling, defected from the village in search of what he called his own reality. This would renew his battles with Hashirama until the fated, final battle at the Valley of the End where Hashirama resolved to protect his own dream, killing his former friend who had succumbed to the Curse of Hatred.​​_The Uzumaki and Senju._
The Senju and Uzumaki clans are distant blood relatives whom they retained strong connections with. For this reason Konoha-nin uniforms have the symbol of Uzushiogakure emblazoned on its shoulders. Hashirama's wife would also come from this clan, further strengthening their ties. Throughout the years, the Senju retained their supremacy over Konoha, and made the village into what it is today. After the First Hokage's death, his younger brother, Tobirama Senju, stepped up to become the Second Hokage. Although likely not a Senju by blood, Hiruzen Sarutobi, who would become the Third Hokage after the Second's death, was trained by both the First and Second. His successor, Minato Namikaze, was the student of Jiraiya, who was a student of the Third. Tsunade, the Fifth Hokage, was not only a student of the Third, but also the granddaughter of the First and the grandniece of the Second. All of them strongly held to the Will of Fire philosophy.​​_Current Times_
Four hundred years into the future has brought much change. The Senju have become much more pronounced in Konohagakure than in the past, theories of their disappearance becoming shattered upon the birth of a new Wood Release user. Over time this gene became pronounced, and several Senju at a time were known to wield what was once regarded as a unique power. This heralded the return to their status as one of the noble clans of Konohagakure, making the total five instead of four, and bringing out new rivals for the Uchiha to match, for the ancient rivalry still carries on to this day in the hearts of many, including both Uchiha and Senju. Some still revere them as “The Clan With A Thousand Skills”, possessing all of their previous traits, especially in the direct lineage.​


​*Clan Traits/Characteristics:*
A very traditional people, the Senju are known for donning the ancient style of battle armor worn by their ancestors, and fight bravely to further give honor to those long dead. Outside of battle and missions, these people will typically wear large haori or kimonos. Their facial features are typically that of a youthful appearance, their inheritance from the Sage of the Six Paths being that of a powerful physique. Hair color, eye color, height, weight, and size all vary between members, even brothers possessing vastly different characteristics but all having the toned shape in common.

*Clan Personality:*​ 
The Will of Fire burns strong within the hearts of the Senju. They fight for honor, for love, for their home and their beliefs. These are a strong people brought together not only by ties of blood and family, but by friendships and trust as well as combat. Fighting is a sacred conversation in many circles, and it is said that even the longest talk will yield much less than a few minutes spent sparring. This is one key reason for their deep respect for their adversaries, a trait made famous by Hashirama’s prolonged attempts to befriends his greatest adversary, Madara Uchiha, which ultimately became the basis for the founding of the Hidden Villages and a lengthy era of peace in a war-torn world.​​
*Bloodline Description:*​ 
The Senju are said to be the direct descendants of Otsotsuki Hagoromo’s younger son, and are thus made legendary for their incredible life force and physical prowess, in addition to many other things. This what makes the clan so sought after.

The sacred Wood Release, or Mokuton, is a widely known ability possessed once by the legendary figure Hashirama Senju. Since the time of the warring clans and the shinobi world war eras, this ability has become more pronounced with the return of the Senju Clan. Any true descendant of the clan may wield the bloodline in their veins, capable of unlocking this gene, while with some it remains dormant. If lucky enough to have received it, all that is required is the cost of 500 CP to obtain it, as with any advanced element. This can be obtained before or after either or both of the parent elements, unless a separate basic element is taken before the parent elements (meaning if a Senju starts with Lightning, they can’t go straight to Wood after without already having Earth and Water, but they can take Wood before Earth and Water if they don’t have others). Also if the Senju takes Wood Release, they must take Earth and Water before they can take any other basic element.​​*Bloodline Limits:*
-Mokuton is vulnerable to Fire. It is also petrified by Scorch, melted by Lava and Boil, and weaker than Steel. Crystal is able to crystallize it, though they are otherwise neutral.
It is neutral to Wind, Lightning, Storm, and Explosion.
It is strong against Water and Earth.
-Any type of cells harvested from a Senju are able to be used for an implant, due to the aforementioned life-properties that make them even more of a target for bloodline hunters.​
​Clan Jutsu:


*Spoiler*: __ 




_Note:_ –Open: Can be learned by anyone originating from the clan. –Clan Exclusive: Can be learned only from the Clan Leader (Leaders gain automatic knowledge of these techniques). –Restricted: Can only be learned from the one who knows it.




























































*Number of Members Allowed:* 6
*Current Members:*

1. OPEN
2. OPEN
3. OPEN
4. OPEN
5. OPEN
6. OPEN


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 16, 2019)

*Bloodline Name:* Jinton (Swift Release)
*Clan Name:* Sunba
*Leader:* N/A
*Village:* Sunagakure

*Clan Description:* The Sunba Clan hail from Sunagakure, and act as couriers for the Daimyo. They utilize a refined form of Wind Release in order to accelerate their body, or whatever their chakra touches. The Swift Release technique "Shadowless Flight" is their signature technique, capable of accelerating their entire body or an object they are holding to great speeds in a single direction. Nothing of particular note has happened to or for them in the last century.

*Clan Traits/Characteristics:* The Sunba people utilize Swift Release, and prefer to wear loose clothing, usually in light shades with tints of darker colors. Their insignia is that of a horse, surrounded by curling gusts of wind. The clan is commonly employed for courier duty, bodyguards, escorts, etc. Outside of Shinobi life they are nomadic people, traveling across the fertile ranges of the Land of Wind with their horses and livestock, searching for better grazing opportunities.

*Bloodline Description:* Swift Release is an advanced form of Wind Release. Instead of manipulating Wind outside of the body, Swift Release generally focuses on manipulating Wind Release inside of the body in order to enhance the body or its movements. This advanced chakra can also be applied to other things, increasing their speed beyond what normal Wind Release is capable of, though without increasing it's cutting or piercing power. Swift Release is essentially the mastery of the speed of Wind Release, without it's cutting power. The bodies of the Sunba have adapted over time to be able to handle the strain of using such refined Wind Release chakra in the form of Swift Release, which would otherwise prove too much for the body to handle.

*Bloodline Limits:* This use of Wind Release has had a profound effect on their body structure, making them lighter, with more hollow bones and less muscle; requiring the clan to use Swift Release regularly in combat in order to prevent damage from occurring in the first place.

Clan Jutsu:

*Name:* Swift Release: Shadowless Flight
*Japanese:* 迅遁・無影翔 (_Jinton: Mueishō_)
*Rank:* A
*Range:* Self
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* Jinton
*Notation:* Bloodline, Secret Technique
*Parent Technique:* N/A
*Handsigns:* Boar
*Description:* The signature technique of the Sunba. By forming the Boar seal, Swift Release chakra is focused and aimed in a particular direction, and then released, shooting the user in that given direction. This method of propulsion requires the user to follow straight lines, and must momentarily stop to change directions.
Provides the user with a tier and two advantages to Reflexes, reduced to a tier and one advantage if the user has Legendary Reflexes.
*Drawbacks:* Shadowless Flight is highly weak to Earth and Water Techniques, because of their ability to completely disrupt the use of friction and solid surfaces. In fact, a correctly placed technique used against a member of the Sunba can completely halt them, or send them crashing to the ground. in other words, their momentum can be used against them.



*Number of Members Allowed:* 6 
*Current Members:*

1. OPEN
2. OPEN
3. OPEN
4. OPEN
5. OPEN
6. OPEN


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 16, 2019)

*Bloodline Name:* Hyouton
*Clan Name:* Kazahana/Yuki
*Leader:* Kazahana Kanbei (NPC)
*Village:* Kirigakure

*Clan Description:* In the years shortly after the sage, those shinobi of the frosty mountains and freezing tundras that developed the Ice Release spread across the world. Several traveled south, eventually arriving in the Land of Water, and were called the Yuki by locals. Others traveled north, to the land that became the Land of Snow. They took the name Kazahana, and became its ruling family.

The Kazahana ruled the Land of Snow as its daimyo, and were engaged in several generations of peaceful rulership, eventually plagued by a civil war between Kazahana Koyuki and her uncle, Kazahana Dotou. Koyuki's faction won the civil war, and brought peace back to the country. She ended the eternal winter that plagued the country, allowing spring to return to the land. However, given its location, it still experiences lengthy winters. Inside the land of snow, the Kazahana were integral in founding Yukigakure, the Village Hidden in the Snow. Many Kazahana remain here, though they are not as influential on the world stage as their Kirigakure cousins.

The Kazahana of Kirigakure, known often by their contemporaries as the Yuki (because of their kekkei genkai), are the more influential of the two branches. Unlike the branch of the Land of Snow, the Kazahana of Kirigakure are not confined to the regions around the north pole, and enjoy the perks of living in one of the Five Great Nations. Their powerful kekkei genkai, however, unnerved several of their contemporaries, and most of the original Kazahana in the Land of Water were killed. Those who survived eventually died out. It was not for another two hundred years, until 500 A.S, that Kazahana from the Land of Snow eventually migrated to the Land of Water. The icy clan received a warmer welcome in its second attempt, in the more peaceful world that immediately followed the Fourth Shinobi World War. They were integrated into Kirigakure, and over the course of several hundred years, became an important political force inside the village because of their advanced element, just as many other clans, such as the Hozuki, had before them.

Today, the Kazahana of Kirigakure are an ingrained and respected part of the village. In addition to serving as shinobi in Kirigakure's military forces, the Kazahana also serve as the port authority for Kirigakure's harbor. They guard, protect, oversee, and manage the bridges in Kirigakure and its harbor. This task gives them a large amount of prestige in Kirigakure, as the village's harbor is its lifeline. They were granted this task because of their unique Hyouton bloodline, which allows them to freeze the water in the harbor to stop any renegade ships before they come or go.

*Clan Traits/Characteristics:* The Kazahana of Kirigakure typically view themselves as superior to their brethren in Yukigakure, who they believe made the "wrong" choice in living space. They also enjoy close relations to the Hozuki clan, with whom they frequently intermarry.

*Clan Personality:* N/a, they're not particularly homogeneous in personality.

*Bloodline Description:* The Hyouton kekkei genkai is an advanced element combining Water Release and Wind Release, which creates Ice Release. This manifests in two forms, the most obvious being Ice Release techniques. The lesser known talent of the Kazahana are the Snow Release techniques. The Snow Release techniques are not linked to the Kazahana's bloodline limit, but were rather a Hiden developed by the clan in the Land of Snow. These Hiden are trainable by any Kazahana, with or without Hyouton.

*Element Relations:* (+ denotes strong against, = denotes equal to, - denotes weak against. + would indicate that a B-rank Ice Release technique clashes equally with an A-rank technique of the other element, where as a - would indicate that a B-rank Ice Release clashes equally with a C-rank technique of the other element.)

Lighting: =
Earth: -
Fire: =
Water: +
Wind: =
Lava: -
Scorch: -
Explosion: -
Blaze: -
Crystal: =
Magnet: +
Swift: +
Steel: -
Wood: =
Boil: -
Storm: =

*Bloodline Limits:* Any member of the Kazahana Clan must have Hyouton, Suiton, and Fuuton before they can learn any other element, though these elements may be learned in any order, or not at all. The Snow Release Hiden of the clan is simply an advanced form of Suiton, and can be stolen by others, or copied by the Sharingan, though the Kazahana guard these techniques fiercely.

*Clan Techniques:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



 - A-Rank
 - A-Rank
 - B-Rank
 - A-Rank
*
 - B-Rank
*
 - A-Rank
 - C-Rank
 - B-Rank
 - A-Rank
 - B-Rank
*
Ice-Breaking Fist Technique* 




*I have these already completed and registered, just have to post them once I am done completing everything else.


*Number of Members Allowed:* 6 
*Current Members:*

1. OPEN
2. OPEN
3. OPEN
4. OPEN
5. OPEN
6. OPEN


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 17, 2019)

​*Clan Name:* Nara
*Leader:* N/A
*Village:* Konohagakure 

*Clan History:* Though not renowned as one of the Four Noble Clans of Konohagakure, the Nara clan is one of the village's oldest and most respected families. The Nara clan has been a part of Konohagakure since its earliest days, and have produced many exceptional shinobi that have rendered great services to their village. Examples include Shikaku and Shikamaru, who were prominent advisers to the Fifth and Seventh Hokages respectively.

During their time in Konohagakure, the Nara clan developed a special relationship with the Akimichi and Yamanaka clans. The heirs of each clan are often raised together and placed on the same shinobi teams, as a part of the infamous Ino-Shika-Cho trio.

*Clan Traits/Characteristics:* To symbolize the unity between the Nara, Akimichi, and Yamanaka clans, they have all adopted a tradition that they share. Along with their unity through the Ino-Shika-Cho Formation, they follow a tradition regarding the heir to each individual clan. Each prospective Ino-Shika-Cho formation is trained by a member of the Saruboti clan, who will present each of the three students with a pair of earrings when they reach maturity.

On a smaller note, the majority of Nara clan members wear their hair back in a ponytail. While not strictly enforced, it is traditional and seen as odd to not do so. Members of the Nara clan also tend to have a simplified version of their clan symbol emblazoned on their flak-jackets.

*Clan Personality:* The Nara, despite their great achievements, are a relatively laid-back clan. They prefer tranquility over commotion for the most part, taking care of the Nara Clan Forest and its deer. Furthermore, the Nara clan generally prefer avoiding direct confrontation, as their techniques are much more effective with the element of surprise on their side. 

*Clan Description:* The Nara clan possesses a unique line of hidden techniques: Shadow Manipulation through the use of Yin Release. Those born into the clan have access to the Nara clan techniques. Notably, the user is able to connect their shadow with the shadows of others to forcibly take control of their movements. The Nara have developed other applications, but the base "Shadow Possession" is always at the route of their schemes. 

With the Nara clan's large contributions to Konoha's Medical Division, knowledge of medicine has become common in the Nara Curriculum. While not necessarily able to wield medical ninjutsu, they do receive a medic's extensive knowledge of anatomy, as well as knowledge on more common medicine. Specifically, they are taught how to create a medicine counter-balancing the Three Colored Pills of the Akimichi clan. This is done through 500 words detailing the creation per dose. 

*Clan Limits:* Due to the Nara techniques relying on shadows, a Nara cannot perform his abilities if there is a lack of shadows. Particularly, if blocked off from the sun or any other light-source, they have no shadow, and thus cannot make use of their abilities.

Breaking free from a Nara's shadow requires a certain amount of Strength based on the amount of chakra paid by the Nara for that technique, as follows:

S-rank: Godlike
A-rank: Legendary
B-rank: Epic
C-rank: Masterful
D-rank: Proficient

*Clan Jutsu:*

*Name:* Shadow Imitation Technique
*Rank:* D-Rank, D-rank upkeep
*Range:* 20m
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan Technique
* Handsigns:* Rat
*Description:* More casually known as the "Shadow Possession Jutsu," this is the signature technique of the Nara clan. The user extends their shadow on any surface, up to 20m from their current position. Once it comes into contact with a target's shadow, the two shadows merge and the target is forced to imitate the user's movements. It's also possible to split one's shadow, either to trap more opponents at once, or to create a distraction.

The opponent may voluntarily break free from the shadow should their bodily Strength be equal to or above the shadow's strength. Strength boosters that boost muscular strength(such as a curse mark) apply, while more simple things such as crystal armors that only provide a tough layer of protection would not.

This jutsu's cost may be increased up to S-rank when used, thus increasing the strength of the user's shadow. The upkeep cost of this technique becomes one rank less than the rank it was preformed at.
*Drawbacks:* Since the target's movements are synchronized with the user's, it also works in reverse. A tough blow sending the target flying would produce the same effect on the user. 

*Name:* Black Spider Lily
*Rank:* C
*Range:* Length of Shadow Possession Technique
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive, Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan Technique, Shadow Possession subtechnique
* Handsigns:* Rat
*Description:* After trapping the target with the Shadow Possession Technique, the user can then manipulate the shadow to bring them closer to themselves. Should multiple targets be trapped, they can all be drawn in simultaneously or individually. Note: Drawing the target in does not force the user to move as well. 
*Drawbacks:* Costs the same amount for each individual target.

*Name:* Shadow Clutch Technique
*Rank:* A-Rank, C-rank upkeep
*Range:* 30m 
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan Technique, Shadow Possession subtechnique
* Handsigns:* Rat
*Description:* The user materializes their shadow and increases its power, becoming like steel. The user then captures the target's shadow and forcibly moves them about. Unlike with the Shadow Possession Technique, though the two shadows are connected, the target and the user are not forced to copy the others's movements should the user choose to keep that freedom, allowing the user to retain their own range of motion or to allow the controlled individual theirs. 


This jutsu's cost may be increased up to S-rank when used, thus increasing the strength of the user's shadow. The upkeep cost of this technique becomes one rank less than the rank it was preformed at.
*Drawbacks:* N/a

*Name:* Shadow Gathering Technique
*Rank:* C-Rank
*Range:* 20m
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan Technique, Shadow Sewing subtechnique
* Handsigns:* None.
*Description:* This is a ninjutsu using materialised shadows, but compared to the Shadow Sewing Technique from the same line, this technique places emphasis on the minute control of the shadow's movements. It is accurate enough to even make the shadows maneuver through small holes. This technique takes the user's own shadow and transforms and stretches it into countless thin tendrils, which are then used to grab objects and pull them in. Also, one can skillfully make use of the shadow tendrils by using them to lift up and throw weapons like kunai. There are no hand seals used for this technique, but the tendrils are directed by hand movements.
*Drawbacks:* D-Rank Upkeep. If a large number of tendrils are used to restrain an opponent, only Proficient Strength is required to resist the pull. Proficient Strength is capable of fighting against the pull of the tendrils, giving the target just enough free-will to make some sort of movement to free themselves. At Masterful and above strength, movements are hardly hindered. 

*Name:* Shadow Imitation Shadow Bind Technique
*Rank:* C-Rank
*Range:* 20m
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan Technique
* Handsigns:* Rat
*Description:* The user attaches their shadow to a target without restricting the target's movements. When the target's shadow comes into contact with a third party's, the user's shadow attaches to theirs instead, allowing them to be bound with the Shadow Possession Technique
*Drawbacks:* D-Rank Upkeep. While the shadow remains thin and light while connected to the third party, an attentive opponent may notice the connecting shadow and suspect something, thereby ruining the element of surprise. 

*Name:* Shadow Imitation Shuriken Technique
*Rank:* C-Rank
*Range:* Various
_Type:_ Ninjutsu, Chakra Flow, Shurikenjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan Technique, Shadow Possession subtechnique
*Handsigns:* None
*Description:* By infusing some type of blade with the user's chakra beforehand, the weapon is given the effect of the Shadow Possession Technique. By using these weapons to pierce the enemies' shadows, the user can subtley praralyze their opponent in place. Since it is more difficult for the enemy to predict/notice it, this ninjutsu conpensates for the weak point of the Shadow Possession Jutsu, being its limited effective range and its ease to notice. See the base Shadow Possession Jutsu for detailed system on how to overpower the paralysis.
*Drawbacks:* This technique can be disrupted simply by the removal of the blade or by the disappearance of the opponent's shadow. 

*Name:* Shadow Sewing Technique
*Rank:* B-Rank
*Range:* 20m
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive, Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan Technique, Shadow Possession subtechnique 
*Handsigns:* Rat → Bird
*Description:* This is a ninjutsu from among the Nara clan's secret techniques that uses materialised shadows to attack and bind, instead of merely immobilising and controlling like the Shadow Imitation Technique. The user changes the shape of their shadow into several sharp needles and controls each separately. They can then attack several targets simultaneously and at the same time snatch away their ability to move by ensnaring them with the shadow threads. Because it is a physical attack, it is impossible to capture someone without harming them, but on the other hand, since the speed of invocation and the time of duration are excellent, it can be used when urgent restraint is required. After this technique is activated, it can be directly transformed back into the Shadow Imitation Technique.
*Drawbacks:* D-Rank Upkeep. An opponent with Masterful Strength can tear through the tendrils. Please see the system detailed in the base Shadow Possession Jutsu for what Strength boosts apply in this situation.

*Name:* Shadow-Neck Binding Technique
*Rank:* B-Rank
*Range:* Length of shadow
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan Technique, Shadow Possession subtechnique
*Handsigns:* Dragon → Tiger → Rat
*Description:* A technique developed from the Nara clan's hiden Shadow Imitation Technique with combat in mind. It is possible to inflict direct damage to the enemy by transforming and moving shadows endowed with physical power.

It is possible to attack body parts like fingers and such by turning the shadow slender and to bind the opponent's body in order to restrain them. It was given its name because, above all else, strangulation is the most efficient method. 
*Drawbacks:* C-Rank Upkeep. The technique loses power the further away the target is. Within five meters the user's shadow can squeeze with Masterful Strength. From 5-15 meters it drops to Proficient Strength. Anywhere beyond is reduced to Average Strength.

*Number of Members Allowed:* 5
*Initial Members:*


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 17, 2019)

*Bloodline Name:* Jiton (lit. Magnet Release)
*Clan Name:* Satetsu
*Leader:* N/A
*Village:* Sunagakure, Kumogakure

*Clan Description:*

Like all clans that come from Sunagakure, this clan has been through several exoduses. When the village was first destroyed, they went underground, marshaling their power for a time when Sunagakure would rise from the sands. Ironically, when it did rise some half a decade later – its fate was to be scattered to the winds once again. It wasn’t until that last rebuilding, under the Chikamatsu, that seemed to stick. But by then, so many had spread out among the shinobi lands that only those loyal the sands returned – or those who had found no home in those other lands.

There are only two “official” branches of the Satetsu clan – the ones found in Sunagakure and Kumogakure. Each, of course, claims it is the true Satetsu clan, the other a mere pretender. The Sunagakure branch’s claim is bolstered by its residence in the clan’s supposed origin. Due to the turbulent nature of Sunagakure’s history it is not unheard of to find members with the bloodline in other village, with no clan structure to support them.

*Clan Traits/Characteristics:* The Satetsu clan is, essentially, too decentralized to have a uniform culture. Variable climates also preclude a common dress, outside of the village Clans themselves.

*Clan Personality:*
Generally speaking, members of the clan can be incredibly independent.Historically, possessors of this bloodline could be found across the shinobi world, in almost every village. This suggests a propensity for wanderlust.

For those who live in Sunagakure, it is likely that either they – or the family that returned – have a great affinity for, or love of, the desert, otherwise they would have continued on to the much more temperate Kumogakure climate. Perhaps they had family that wanted to return to Sunagakure, or they loved the village too much to abandon it. There have been reports of some scattered families living through the rest of the Shinobi world - but nothing that constitutes a clan, in even the loosest sense.

For those who live in Kumogakure, it is possible that the families are a more mercurial, adventuring sort than those bound by the tradition of the old village. Perhaps, too, they were fearful of Sunagakure being destroyed once more, or looked forward to a more pleasant climate.

For those who find themselves isolated in a foreign ninja village, away from the homeland, is where the reasonings get weird. Generally those who bring their family to one of the other villages are paranoid, criminal, or anti-social.

*Bloodline Description:* Jiton is an advanced element, mixing the wind and earth elements together to make a quasi magnetic effect – inexplicably, this works on traditionally non-magnetic materials. What has been noted about this ability is that it is far more likely to work on smaller objects – grains of sand, small iron shavings, bits of gold. It can be used on larger objects, but to lesser effect. Usually only one object larger than a small knife is capable of being magnetized for any length of time.

The clan seems to use some techniques that mimic real magnetic properties – combined with this name, but its applications, it can only be deduced that this is in fat a ruse in the style of _actual ninja._ There is no reason to suspect magnet release involves actual ferromagnetism.

The primary fighting style, developed primarily by the Sunagakure branch in an attempt to imitate the great heroes of ages past, is something they call Particle Style (Ryushei no Keitai) which revolves around magnetizing many smaller objects to recreate the Shukaku’s sand style. There are several types of particles to be used - some soundly better than others. Popular favorites are regular old Sand, Iron Sand, and Gold Dust.

The kind of particle that is used defines the speed of the techniques that use it, and they affect the strength of the clash. Many of the Satetsu clan’s jutsu reference particles.

*Particle Types:*

Regular Sand - Regular Old Sand, found a plenty in deserts everywhere. This is the baseline, in terms of particle techniques. It clashes normally (as per technique), and moves at a speed of masterful.
Gold Dust - Heavier than both Iron Sand and regular sand, this jutsu clashes at one rank higher than whatever the technique would usually clash at. Its speed is proficient, as its heavy weight makes it slower. It costs sixty thousand ryo for a technique worth of this substance, and six hundred thousand ryo for enough to utilize Gold Dust field techniques.
Iron Sand - Lighter weight than gold dust, and easier to control due to its smaller size. It moves at epic speed, and clashes at a rank lower than normal sand. It costs fifty thousand credits for a technique worth of this substance, and five hundred thousand to be able to utilize Iron Sand Field techniques.
Gravel (Any sort of rocky substance) - Not only are these particles far larger than grains of sand, and slower, they are also harder to congeal into single creation. The base speed of gravel is average, while it clashes at a rank lower than the technique says.
Dirt - Dirt’s dirt cheap, you know? Can you imagine using _dirt_ to do anything? It’s generally less uniform than the other particle types, and moves at proficient speeds. Since it’s, well, dirt, it clashes at two ranks lower than the technique would otherwise. Dirt cannot be used for field techniques.
Other kinds of particles may be invented and used by Jiton users, though (perhaps due to the element’s base earth nature) it does not seem to work on water. If there’s ever a conflict about what particle is _actually_ being used, just call it dirt and have a good day. If particles are mixed it is treated as the least advantageous of both materials.

*Gourds:* A container that holds enough sand for technique costs one unit of material +20,000 ryo.

*A Note On “Field Techniques”:* When using a “field technique” with an ambiguous particle source, the user must have ten times the amount of particle source that they would originally need. (As reflected in Gold Dust & Iron Sand pricing)

*A Note On Shukaku:* Jinchurikki of the Shukaku are always treated as if they have sand particles ready for non-field sand techhniques.

*Bloodline Limits:* Whatever chakra wizardry this advanced element is it doesn’t allow you to magnetize big things or water/ice, likely due to its base earth element. Also big things are apparently too heavy for chakra wizards, except for when they aren’t.

_Elemental Clashes:

*Spoiler*:  




Lighting: =
Earth: =
Fire: -
Water: =
Wind: =
Lava: +
Scorch: =
Explosion: -
Blaze: -
Crystal: =
Ice: -
Swift: =
Steel: +
Wood: =
Boil: -
Storm: = 


_
*Spoiler*: __ 









*Clan Techniques:


Name:
Rank:* (E-SS)
*Cost:
Range:* (meters)
_Type:_ (Ninjutsu, Genjutsu, Fuuinjutsu, Taijutsu, Shurikenjutsu, Kenjutsu, Kugutsu, Kinjutsu)
_Sub-type:_ (Supplementary, Summoning, Offensive, Defensive)
*Elemental Affinity:* (If None list N/A)
*Notation:* (Clan, Bloodline, Secret Technique?)
* Handsigns:* (What hand signs, if it requires none, drawbacks must include a charge time)
*Description:* (Describe the casting process. Not all Ninjutsu require handseals if its basic chakra manipulation. Jutsu can involve weapons, specific items, etc. Also describe what it looks like, and what it does)
*Drawbacks:* (List all drawbacks)

*Name:* Sands of the Desert
*Rank:* A rank
*Cost:* 15, 5 Upkeep
*Range:* 250m diameter circle around the user.
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* Magnet Release
*Notation:* Bloodline
* Handsigns:* Rat → Tiger → Boar → Dog → Tiger → Ram → Rat → Horse
*Description:* The user uses what magnetized particles they have to summon a coating of sand, about half a foot deep, from the ground below, stealing what material it can from the earth itself. If the user has no magnetized sand, they may cast this technique for ten extra stamina points.
*Drawbacks:* This technique produces _only_ regular sand, and no other particle type.


*Name:* Particle Manipulation
*Rank:* D rank
*Cost:* 2
*Range:* 10m
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* Magnet Release
*Notation:* Bloodline
*Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* This technique allows the user to do minor acts of control over a small (cubic meter) grouping of tiny particles. If shapes are constructed, unless interfered with, they will remain. (May not be applicable for gravel-type particles.)
*Drawbacks:* This jutsu has very minimal combat uses and requires a source of particles.


*Name:* Sand Bullet
*Rank:* C-Rank
*Cost:* 5
*Range:* 30
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* Jiton
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline
* Handsigns:* Dragon → Boar → Ram
*Description:* With this technique, the user grabs nearby particles to form them into a ball, which can then be used as a speedy projectile. This travels at one rank of speed higher than the particle usually would move.
*Drawbacks:* This jutsu requires a source of particles.


*Name:* Sand Drizzle
*Rank:* C-Rank
*Cost:* 5
*Range:* 30
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary, Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* Jiton
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline
* Handsigns:* Ram → Monkey → Serpent
*Description:* With this technique the user sends their particles out in an attempt to catch people, wrapping their limbs in the particle to keep them immobile. Some of the particles move along the ground, while still others are sent through the air.
*Drawbacks:* This jutsu requires a source of particles.

*Name:* Desert Suspension
*Rank:* C-Rank
*Cost:* 5 (Upkeep 5)
*Range:* N/A
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* Jiton
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline
* Handsigns:* Dragon → Ox → Dog
*Description:* The user gathers up particles with their magnet release, creating a platform for them to stand on. This platform only goes as fast as the particles it uses. It can move in any direction, and is primarily used for flying.
*Drawbacks:* This can be slower for fast people. The “No Child Left Behind” of movement. This jutsu requires a source of particles.

*Name:* Successive Shots Sand Drizzle
*Rank:* B-Rank
*Cost:* 10
*Range:* 30
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* Jiton
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline
* Handsigns:* Boar → Horse → Monkey → Bird
*Description:* This technique’s parent technique is Sand Drizzle. This technique forms a cordon of particles wrapping around the user, which then launches several particle projectiles at their intended target. This can be up to six projectiles, all fired within a 30 degree cone of each other.
*Drawbacks:* This jutsu requires a source of particles.


*Name:* Air Sand Protective Wall
*Rank:* S-Rank
*Cost:* 20
*Range:* 30
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Defensive
*Elemental Affinity:* Jiton
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline, Secret Technique
* Handsigns:* Boar → Dog → Monkey → Rat → Serpent
*Description:* This technique uses particles to create an absolutely massive shield of impressive strength. It does not appear to need to be anchored to the ground, necessarily, instead held up by similar mechanics as Desert Suspension.
*Drawbacks:* This is counted as a _field technique_ for particle use.


*Name:* Shield of Sand
*Rank:* C – Rank
*Cost:* 5/10/15/20 (C/B/A/S)
*Range:* Self
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Defensive
*Elemental Affinity:* Jiton
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline
* Handsigns:* Serpent
*Description:* This creates a shield of particles which conforms its shape to the users will. When used at an A rank cost or higher, the user may spend an additional 15 SP to raise the particle speed by a tier (for the purposes of building the shield) if the user so requires. This technique clashes at the rank of the cost, not the rank of the technique.
*Drawbacks:* This jutsu requires a source of particles.

*Name:* Sand Clone
*Rank:* C - Rank
*Cost:* 5
*Range:* 30
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* Jiton
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline
* Handsigns:* Ram
*Description:* The user creates a clone of themselves out of particles. The particles do not dissipate when attacked - thought what happens, in specific, may depend on the particle (gravel might explode in a cascade, sand and dirt may fall down in clumps, etc.) This clone can not use techniques, and does not split the users chakra.
*Drawbacks:* This jutsu requires a source of particles.

*Name:* Prison Sand Burial
*Rank:* A Rank
*Cost:* 15
*Range:* 30
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* Jiton
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline, Secret Technique
* Handsigns:* Ram
*Description:* This technique loosens the ground below an enemy, creating a maelstrom of sand. If it catches a target, it will drag them down to a depth of two hundred feet and then the particles will pack tightly on the target, crushing them.
*Drawbacks:* This jutsu requires a source of particles, and is a “field technique” for purposes of particle types.

*Name:* Sand Waterfall Funeral
*Rank:* C- Rank
*Cost:* 5/10/15 (C/B/A)
*Range:* 30
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* Jiton
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline
* Handsigns:* Ram
*Description:* After having covered their target in particles, they use them to exert intense pressure on the target. Theoretically this happens so quickly that the victim isn’t even aware of their death. This jutsu clashes at whatever rank of chakra is spent to use it.
*Drawbacks:* This jutsu requires a source of particles.


*Name:* Quicksand Waterfall Flow
*Rank:* A Rank
*Cost:* 15 - 30
*Range:* Self
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
*Elemental Affinity:* Jiton
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline
* Handsigns:* Boar -> Monkey → Rat -> Monkey -> Horse -> Dog -> Ram -> Horse
*Description:* This technique requires sand particles specifically. Using sand particles that have already been magnetized, they break down the dirt into a truly unthinkable amount of sand, then use it to cover the battlefield in a tsunami like application. Up to thirty SP may be spent on this technique. The amount of sand created by this technique is formulaic based on the amount of chakra spent casting it.

(SP * 5) Squared. At 15 SP spent, this would create a 75 x 75 meter square in front of the user. At 20 SP, this would be 100 x 100, all the way up to 150 x 150 meters at 30 SP spent. It is not a hard square, with straight lines, but it is a square like shape.
*Drawbacks:* This jutsu only creates the particle type of sand.


*Name:* Sand Waterfall Imperial Funeral
*Rank:* S Rank
*Cost:* 20
*Range:* N/A
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline
* Handsigns:* Ram
*Description:* The user slams their hands down into a large quantity of particles (as in, a desert, or the end result of the Quicksand Waterfall Flow, or a an open field with lots of dirt) and then compresses said large quantity of particles, crushing anything buried in the particles.


*Name:* Third Eye
*Rank:* D-Rank
*Cost:* 2, 2 Upkeep
*Range:* 500
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* Jiton
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline
* Handsigns:* Snake -> Monkey -> Rat -> Monkey -> Bird ---> Monkey -> Dragon -> Monkey -> Rat -> Monkey
*Description:* The user gathers together particles into an eye - it even looks like one. The user can see out of this eye so long as they close one of their own. The eye can be moved around, so long as it is within range, and can be dispersed at any time. It disperses when it leaves the technique’s range.
*Drawbacks:* If the user is trying to look with one of their own eyes while using this technique, the user suffers a one tier penalty to tracking. This jutsu requires a source of particles.


*Name:* Armor of Sand
*Rank:* A Rank
*Cost:* 15, 5 Upkeep
*Range:* Self
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Defensive
*Elemental Affinity:* Jiton
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline
* Handsigns:* Horse -> Monkey -> Boar -> Monkey -> Dog
*Description:* The user covers themselves in particles which gives them a durability rating dependant upon how the particle clashes. The base durability is ten points, and it is either raised (or lowered) by 5 per change in particle clash strength. Gold Dust particles, for instance, would give fifteen durability - iron sand would give 5, and dirt would give 0.
*Drawbacks:* While active, the user of this technique can only move as fast as the particle they are using to cover themselves. The durability must be expended before the technique can be used again. This jutsu requires a source of particles. Gravel-like particles cannot be used for this technique.

*Name:* Sand Binding Coffin
*Rank:* C-Rank
*Cost:* 5
*Range:* 30
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* Jiton
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline
* Handsigns:* Ram
*Description:* This jutsu attempts to cover a target in particles, and then compact the particles tightly upon the user until it is incredibly difficult to move. It can be used to totally submerge the target, in an attempt to suffocate them, or combo’d with Sand Waterfall Funeral.
*Drawbacks:* This jutsu requires a source of particles.

*Name:* Iron Sand Drizzle
*Rank:* B - Rank
*Cost:* 10
*Range:* 60
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* Jiton
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline
* Handsigns:* Ram
*Description:* The user condenses particles into several hundred, very tiny, projectile weapons. The user then launches them - they move at regular particle speed - at an opponent. The user can focus all projectiles at one target, or send them out in a wider spread.
*Drawbacks:* This jutsu requires a source of particles.

*Name:* Magnet Release: Conserving Bee Twin Blades
*Rank:* B - Rank
*Cost:* 10, 5 Upkeep
*Range:* N/A
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary, Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* Jiton
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline
* Handsigns:* Ram
*Description:* This is one of the few techniques that focuses on manipulating the magnetic field with larger objects. The user coats kunai, senbon, shuriken, or whatever other metal projectile, in a Jiton field. These projectiles leave a Jiton field when they come into contact with an object. Hitting a person’s clothing or weaponry (on their person) counts as hitting them. When the user uses further projectiles with this same field, they can have them “home in” on the target. The cost for this technique is keeping the field going, not necessarily for coating the items.
*Drawbacks:* Though this technique technically passes on the Jiton field after subsequent hits, only the first thing hit has enough field to be a viable target. Only metal projectiles may be manipulated in this way.

*Name:* Iron Sand Gathering Assault
*Rank:* A - Rank
*Cost:* 15
*Range:* 80
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* Jiton
*Notation:* Clan, Bloodline
* Handsigns:* Horse -> Hare -> Bird
*Description:* The user gathers particles and condenses them into an ultra hard geometric shape, which then may be moved around at normal particle speed. For an extra ten stamina points, the user may attract projectiles to the object for one round. This is done by using Jiton’s quasi magnetic field to boost the ferromagnetic properties of whatever item is used.
*Drawbacks:* This jutsu requires a source of particles. To expend the extra amount, a ferromagnetic particle (of those listed, only Iron Sand works for this purpose, though others invented may also work.) must be used.

*Number of Members Allowed:* Four for the Sunagakure Branch, Three for the Kumogakure Branch, and up to two members in any of the other villages at any given time. Except for Sunagakure and Kumogakure, only one Satetsu may be registered in a village at any given time (ie. there may be one Satetsu in Kirigakure, and one in Konohagakure; there cannot be two in Konohagakure.)
*Initial Members:*


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 17, 2019)

​*Clan Name:* Akimichi
*Leader:* N/A
*Village:* Konoha

*Clan Description:* The Akimichi clan is one of the four noble clans of Konohagakure. The clan has been a part of Konohagakure since it's earliest days and has had 47 clan heads with [WIP] in line to be the 48th. 

During their time in Konohagakure, the Akimichi clan developed a special relationship with the Nara and Yamanaka clans. The heirs of each clan are often raised together and placed on the same shinobi teams, as a part of the infamous Ino-Shika-Cho trio.

*Clan Traits/Characteristics:* Most members of the Akimichi clan appear to be overweight, but this is only due to their hiden techniques involving turning calories and fat into chakra. Males tend to have long hair. Facial markings are commonly adorned by Akimichi clan members and the kanji for "food" is worn on their clothes as a tribute to the source of their techniques. Many shinobi of the clan use a bo as their weapon of choice and wear plate armour both of which seem to grow in size with them, with or without a flak jacket.

*Clan Personality:* Varies, though a love for food is almost expected.

*Bloodline Description:* Many of their clan's techniques revolve around the manipulation of their bodyweight and size through the use of Yang Release. Members of the clan possess great physical strength and are able to quickly convert calories into chakra, which they then use in their various secret techniques. Most of these techniques rapidly consume the user's chakra during use, and maintaining them during a prolonged battle can be tiring. For this reason the Akimichi have high chakra levels and eat a lot in order to build up or replenish their chakra reserves. If standard calories aren't enough for a battle, Akimichi can use the clan's Three Coloured Pills to convert excess fat into chakra, at the cost of one's health.

*Bloodline Limits:* After using up their own body fat and calories for chakra, the Akimichi member is left thin and drained and must bulk back up in order to use the clan's Calorie Control technique once more.

*Clan Techniques:* 

*Name:* Ballistic Waterwheel
*Rank:* B-Rank
*Cost:* 10
*Range:* Self
_Type:_ Taijutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive, Defensive
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan
*Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* After the user swallows a great amount of water to make themselves into a human-sized ball, they tuck their limbs inside their clothes and use chakra to propel themselves into a powerful roll. The added water gives the user extra weight, causing more damage to the opponent and area. This is an excellent technique to use against Water Release users as it not only nullifies their attack but also turns it against them. Grants a Tier Advantage to Strength and a Major Advantage to Reflexes for moving as the ball.
*Drawbacks:* Requires a Water Release technique to be swallowed of equal or lower rank or a similarly large natural body of water.

*Name:* Butterfly Bullet Bombing
*Rank:* B-Rank
*Cost:* 10
*Range:* Self
_Type:_ Taijutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan
*Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* This is a life-threatening technique if used in combination with the red Akimichi food pill, which burns away all of a shinobi's excess fat and converts it into chakra. Because the members of the Akimichi clan tend to be overweight to support their techniques, this pill can give them 100 times their normal chakra level. The intensely concentrated chakra that is gained leaks out from the backbone and becomes visible through friction with the shoulder blade, appearing like a butterfly wing. The user then concentrates the unique chakra into their fist, and then puts all their body weight behind the punch. The massive amount of chakra concentrated is enough to change the user's body structure, and the user will die unless given medical attention as described in the medical encyclopaedia from the Nara clan soon thereafter. Should an Akimichi be able to use the Calorie Control and enter a unique state, they can bypass the danger posed by the pills. Grants the user a Tier and Minor Advantage to Strength.
*Drawbacks:* Using this technique without knowing Calorie Control can only be done through the use of the 3-Colored pills and comes with the risks associated with them.

*Name:* Butterfly Mode
*Rank:* A-Rank
*Cost:* 15, 10 Upkeep
*Range:* Self
_Type:_ Ninjutsu, Fighting Style
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan
*Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* The user can enter this mode by converting the calories of their body into chakra, which they can then use to perform techniques. The chakra is shaped into two large butterfly wings, and then compressed into smaller wings. The technique uses an enormous amount of chakra. In this form, the user can flap their wings to create a gust of chakra, as well as using some of the clan's high-level techniques, such as the Butterfly Bullet Bombing and also combine it with other techniques. There are two methods of entering this mode. The first is through use of the Akimichi's Three Coloured Pills, which aggressively convert all of the user's calories into chakra; if the pills are not regulated properly, the user may die from the rapid weight loss. Practiced users are able to convert their calories into chakra on their own through a process known as Calorie Control; because they are in complete control of how much of their body weight is turned into chakra, it poses less of a risk to the user. Grants the user a Tier and Minor Advantage to Strength and a Tier Advantage to Reflexes.
*Drawbacks:* Entering this mode without knowing Calorie Control requires the use of the 3-Colored pills and the risks that come along with those.

*Name:* Calorie Control
*Rank:* S-Rank
*Cost:* No Cost
*Range:* Self
_Type:_ Hijutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan, Secret Technique
*Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* This technique grants the user the ability to freely convert the calories they store in their bodies into chakra to be used in their unique fighting style which ranges from expanding parts of, or, their entire body. Akimichi who are less experienced with this technique make use of the Three Coloured Pills to initiate this process, however, these pills have the adverse effect of converting all the calories in the user's body to chakra. Once perfected, however, the Akimichi no longer has need for the pills and can regulate how much of their body weight is converted at any given time. Grants the user 60 SP to be used only on Akimichi Clan techniques. This pool does not refill every topic however, and is replenished at a rate of 3 SP per post until the max of 60 is reached again. The replenishing posts do not continue to take place once a topic enters combat.
*Drawbacks:* Every 20 SP used from Calorie Control reduces the user's Constitution by a Minor Advantage, capping at a Tier once all 60 has been used.

*Name:* Double Human Bullet Tank
*Rank:* C-Rank
*Cost:* 5
*Range:* Self
_Type:_ Taijutsu, Collaboration Technique
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan
*Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* Two Akimichi clan members attack from both sides of an opponent with the Human Bullet Tank, crushing, and grinding anything caught in the middle. Grants a Tier Advantage to Strength, if both hit an additional Minor Advantage is added.
*Drawbacks:* Requires two Akimichi members using Human Bullet Tank.

*Name:* Human Bullet Tank/Spiked Human Bullet Tank
*Rank:* C
*Cost:* 5
*Range:* Self
_Type:_ Taijutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan
*Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* By using the Multi-Size Technique to turn themselves into a human-sized ball, the user tucks in their limbs and uses chakra to propel themselves into a powerful roll. Due to the force of the rotation, it will cause those that come into contact with it to be pulverized. However, a drawback of this technique is that it is difficult for the user to turn in this form. This technique also has the added effect of plugging up the user's ears. Grants a Tier Advantage to Strength. Can be augmented with kunai or rapidly growing hair similar to Needle Jizo to become Spiked Human Bullet Tank.
*Drawbacks:* Major Disadvantage to Reflexes while turning.

*Name:* Multi-Size Technique
*Rank:* B-Rank
*Cost:* 10, 5 Upkeep
*Range:* Self
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan
*Handsigns:* Ram, Special Seal
*Description:* The user can freely alter their size at will when using this technique, and can use it for an extensive period of time. A common application of the techniques gives the user a very round appearance by mostly increasing the size of the abdominal section, which is done in order to use the Human Bullet Tank technique. Other, more common applications increase the size of the entire body, turning the user into a giant. Grants the user a Tier Advantage to Strength and a Major Advantage to Constitution. 
*Drawbacks:* Becoming larger presents a larger target.

*Name:* Partial Multi-Size Technique
*Rank:* B-Rank
*Cost:* 10, 5 Upkeep
*Range:* Self
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan
*Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* This is a practical application of the Multi-Size Technique, which lets one expand parts of their own body. As the expansion happens so suddenly, it can catch an opponent off guard and use the increased weight to deliver powerful attacks. Like the majority of the Akimichi clan's techniques, this one requires a considerable amount of chakra. Because of this, one may choose to use one of the Three Coloured Pills. Grants a Tier and Minor Advantage to Strength.
*Drawbacks:* N/A

*Name:* Super Multi-Size Technique
*Rank:* A-Rank
*Cost:* 15, 10 Upkeep
*Range:* Self
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan
*Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* The Super Multi-Size Technique is the height of the Multi-Size Technique, which multiplies the user's body to a size beyond belief. The attack method depends on the situation and the user's inventiveness, but massive punches, kicks and body slamming is common. The clothes of the user also expand along with the body. Comparable to The Gedo Statue in size and making trees no taller than your own shoes, at this point the Akimichi are a force to be reckoned with. Grants a Tier and Minor Advantage to Strength and a Tier Advantage to Constitution. Note: Due to increased size, the scale of incoming attacks shifts drastically. A slash from a kunai does a lot more when it's across your entire torso than when it's just a small cut over a fraction of your body. These things will just be left to working it out IC, Durability loss from a tanked hit can be negotiated.
*Drawbacks:* Larger body makes for a much, much larger target.

*Name:* Super Open Hand Slap
*Rank:* B-Rank
*Cost:* 10
*Range:* Self
_Type:_ Taijutsu, Chakra Flow
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan
*Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* After using the Multi-Size Technique to increase their size, the user funnels chakra into their hands, which causes special markings to appear in them. The weight and power of the hands are greatly increased because of the larger size, the muscles are activated with concentrated chakra, and the thickness is also increased. With so much chakra that it becomes visible, the user's palms become like an iron hammer. This gives this attack the power to even cave in the earth, causing extensive crushing damage to anything that may be caught beneath them. Due to the increased size of their palms, the attack covers a wide range. Grants a Tier and Minor Advantage to Strength.
*Drawbacks:* N/A

*Number of Members Allowed:* 6
*Initial Members:*


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 17, 2019)

*Bloodline Name:* Aburame
*Clan Name:* Aburame
*Leader:* NPC
*Village:* Konoha 

*Clan Description:* The Aburame Clan is one of the four noble clans of Konohagakure. At birth, members of this clan are offered to several special breed of insects as a nest, residing just under their host's skin. These insects will then live in symbiosis with their host from that point on. Because of this, its members are characterized by their use of insects as weapons

*Clan Traits/Characteristics:* 

Members of the Aburame clan tend to wear heavy clothing. Jackets with long sleeves and high collars. Sunglasses or goggles are a common trend as well. The clan members may also carry additional insects in jars or gourds with them. 

*Clan Personality:* Members of the Aburame clan tend to be quiet in nature. They're often overlooked as they don't draw much attention to themselves.

*Bloodline Description:* When children are born into the clan, their bodies are offered to insects to be used as a nest. Over the years, as the child grows up, they are instructed in the secret techniques of the clan, and learn how the insects may serve them in combat. Most Aburame are inhabited by kikaichū, however, the clan does not limit themselves to the use of one type of insect. The Aburame are also known to be able to communicate with insects other than the ones that reside within them. 

The insects can leave and enter their host's body through various pores. They feed on chakra as a food source, making them quite deadly. The relationship between the shinobi and the insects is mutually beneficial. The host grants the insects shelter and allows them to feed off their chakra, their body becoming a living hive of tens of thousands of these insects, and in return the insects do the user's bidding, allowing the shinobi to perform ninjutsu-like techniques without the use of hand seals or chakra conversion.

A female insect can be left on a target, which then can be tracked by smell by the male insect, or scout insects can be sent out and return to tell the host information about the area. For this reason, Aburame clan members are experts in espionage; they can communicate with the insects, and the insects specialise in stealth because they make no noise or motion during combat. In addition to utilising insects in battle, the Aburame clan also studies insects. Even though their insect-related techniques are known only amongst the clan, Aburame do not limit themselves to using just a single type of insects, in fact a select few used an insect considered rare even among the clan's members known as rinkaichū. Other insect breeds known to be used by the Aburame clan are the shōkaichū, which can detect chakra signatures and are used as trackers, and the kochū, which can infect enemies with a deadly paralyzing poison. Additionally, the insects themselves are immune to Genjutsu as their nervous system is too simple.

*Bloodline Limits:* The biggest limiting factor to the Aburame are their dependence on insects. Though they have a vast number living within them, if their numbers are depleted they must rapidly form new ones. As their main form of combat is utilizing insects, Fire and Ice elements are especially effective, counting as a rank higher in power. 

*Clan Jutsu:* 

*Name:* Parasitic Destruction Insect Technique
*Rank:* D-Rank; No Cost
*Range:* All Ranges
_Type:_ Ninjutsu, Fighting Style
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary, Offensive, Defensive)
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan, Secret Technique
* Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* When children are born into the clan, their bodies are offered to insects to be used as a nest. Over the years, as the child grows up, they are instructed in the secret techniques of the clan, and learn how the insects may serve them in combat. The Aburame Clan member contains up to 40,000 insects in any combination that they see fit. These combinations can be changed at the beginning of any topic, though can not be changed once a topic has begun. Some clan members carry jars or gourds on their person to expand the number of insects they have. This increases the number of insects by 6000; Max one jar/gourd.
*Drawbacks:* N/A

*Kikaichu: (Gained at Registration)*

10 Post lifespan
Stores 30,000 Kikaichu in the body at once
Reproduces 6,000 Kikaichu per post
When the Secret Technique: Insect Cocoon is used to replenish Kikaichu, further Kikaichu treat that opponent's techniques of that Element as though they were a Rank weaker.
Every 1,000 Kikaichu absorbs 10% of the enemies chakra per post
If the Kikaichu latch on to a construct requiring an upkeep such as an Earth Barrier or something of the sort, they will absorb 10% of that constructs upkeep cost. I.E. if the tech requires a B-Rank upkeep, the Kikaichu will absorb 10% of a B-Rank amount. This does not absorb an extra amount from the player
Restores a C-Rank amount of chakra per post, should the Kikaichu not absorb at least a C-Rank amount of Stamina, they can not return a C-Rank amount of Stamina, but would instead return the amount absorbed
Can follow the pheromone trail of the female for up to 750m
Immune to poisons
Immune to Genjutsu
Can be used to combat Journeyman level poisons in others

*Spoiler*: __ 




The kikaichū are a species of small, beetle-like insects that are bred and utilised exclusively by the Aburame clan, forming the basis for their unique techniques.

Members of the Aburame clan actually live in symbiosis with the kikaichū through the Parasitic Destruction Insect Technique. The Aburame, shortly after birth, allows the kikaichū to nest and breed inside their bodies and feed off of their chakra, and in return, the host ninja receives the life-long ability to control and command the bugs, using them as their primary fighting technique.

The most common use of the kikaichū in combat is to silently ambush an opponent and drain them of their chakra before they notice the bugs at work. This process can leave the victim with so little chakra that they are unable to move or fight back. With proper control from the Aburame user, the kikaichū are also shown able to transfer their accumulated chakra to others targets, replenishing them. Other uses include simply tracking down a target, serving as a protective shield and as a prison to hold and detain a target in place.

A female bug can be left on a target and then they can be tracked by smell, or scout bugs can be sent out and return to tell the host information about the area. Aburame members can also use their bugs to pull poison out of the body of other people; the bugs themselves are seemingly immune to poison. Thanks to the kikaichū, Aburame clan members are experts in espionage and search-and-seizure missions. They can also be used in great numbers to jam chakra signals, interfering with the abilities of sensor type shinobi.

Since the kikaichū only have a lifespan of a few hours, they are expendable in combat. To maintain their numbers they are constantly reproducing within their host. If large numbers of the kikaichū should be wiped out, then Secret Technique: Insect Cocoon can be used to rapidly breed a whole new generation of the kikaichū, repopulating their numbers.

Kikaichū are revealed to be unaffected by genjutsu because of their simple nervous systems. Kikaichū are shown to possess the ability to quickly mutate and evolve, making them better equipped for a battle. The host can then cultivate these specific bugs to increase their numbers, improving the swarms' overall survival rate should the same opponent be encountered again. They have also displayed the ability to protect from projectile attacks by using the insects to create barrier-like webs.





*Bikochu: (50 CP)*

8 post lifespan
Stores 2,000 Bikochu eggs in the body at once
Reproduces 250 Bikochu per post
If an article of clothing or an object with someone's scent is obtained when the Bikochu hatches through the Insect Cocoon Technique, that person can be tracked for up to 1.5km

*Spoiler*: __ 




Two of the female's distinguishing traits are its long nose and its blue eyes, but a giant bug-like creature that looks exactly like it is sometimes confused with the real thing. It also has an incredible sense of smell, stronger than even that of a dog.

The species only lays eggs once every few years during a certain breeding season; a day following a rainstorm. Soon after one hatches, it goes into the pupa stage. After this, it is not long before it metamorphoses into an adult. Bug users are drawn to the bikōchū because of the fact that the first scent that the beetle detects after its metamorphosis stays in its memory, so whenever it smells it again it tries to get to the source of the scent. This is what makes bikōchū coveted, since it can be used as a formidable tracking device.





*Kidaichu: (200 CP)*

5 Post lifespan
Stores 2,000 Kidaichu in the body at once
Reproduces 250 Kidaichu per post
3 posts after they dig into the flesh of the opponent, if not removed, they burst in size to their giant proportions

*Spoiler*: __ 




The kidaichū are a species of beetle-like insects that are bred and utilized by select members of the Aburame clan as part of their Parasitic Destruction Insect Technique. Though initially small in size, if provided with the incorrect amount of chakra, these insects immediately begin to devour the flesh of their host, causing them to undergo rapid growth to ultimately giant proportions. While this trait makes them effective at damaging enemies, it should be noted it also makes these insects particularly troublesome to harbor even within the user's own body.





*Shokaichu: (200 CP)*

5 post lifespan
Stores 2,000 Shokaichu in the body at once
Reproduces 250 Shokaichu per post
Can sense chakra signals within 150m and report to their host

*Spoiler*: __ 




The shōkaichū are one of several species of insect used by members of the Aburame clan. They resemble worms. They can dig into the ground and locate chakra signatures that they then report to their respective Aburame.





*Rinkaichu: (600 CP)*

3 Post lifespan, 1 Post while not on a host
Stores 10,000 Rinkaichu in the body at once
Reproduces 1,000 Rinkaichu per post
These insects attack the enemy on a cellular level causing excruciating pain. Those without Proficient constitution will likely pass out from the pain.
Requires physical contact to be spread
When spread through just physical contract the user loses 3,000 Rinkaichu

*Spoiler*: __ 




Rinkaichū are a breed of nano-sized, venomous insects hosted by a select few members of the Aburame clan. These bugs destroy their enemies' cells, causing excruciating pain in the process.

Unlike the standard kikaichū, which are able to act independently of the user, the nano-sized insects can seemingly only be transferred onto a victim's body by direct physical contact; though only a mere touch from the user's skin is required as the bugs can circumvent most forms of clothing. However, this apparently does not apply to the user's own clothes, who must instead remove items in order to effectively increase their chances of hitting the target.

The rinkaichū are akin to viruses, spreading rapidly and multiplying as they thrive on living cells. They require living flesh to survive on, and will die shortly if their hosts do, or if they leave a body for a period of time.





*Kochu: (300 CP)*

5 Post lifespan
Stores 6,000 Kochu in the body at once
Reproduces 1,000 Kochu per post
Paralysis takes 5 turns, reduced by a post for each tier of Constitution below Masterful and increased by a post for each tier above Masterful. Does not effect Godlike Constitution.
Death only occurs if the user does not get help in the remainder of the topic they are in, no post limit.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The kochū are a species of insect used by members of the Aburame clan that produce a poison that will paralyze their victims and kill them a short while later; the poison disappears upon death, preventing it from being found during autopsies. Kochū are perfect for performing assassinations, as they are as imperceptible as mosquitoes yet as deadly as scorpions.





*Name:* Human Cocoon Technique
*Rank:* D-Rank, 6,000 Insects
*Range:* Self
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan
* Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* The user creates a cocoon around themselves to use it as a waterproof "sleeping bag". It can also be used to hide from enemies or to spy on them.
*Drawbacks:* N/A

*Name:* Insect Clone Technique
*Rank:* C-Rank, 8000 Kikaichu
*Range:* Clone Range
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan
* Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* A secret technique exclusive to the Aburame clan, where thousands of kikaichū are gathered in one place to take on the appearance of the user or anyone else the user wishes. The technique is elaborate enough to be mistaken for the original, and therefore may be used as a decoy or as part of a diversionary tactic. Furthermore, since one can put the insects in standby somewhere beforehand and then have them assume the form of the clone, this technique is arguably even more effective than the Shadow Clone Technique, depending on the task. When struck, the clone falls apart into its component, bugs. It can be risky for the foe to go into close combat with an insect clone since the kikaichū can drain their chakra on contact. Also, because it's made of bugs, it can reform almost instantly.
*Drawbacks:* Each reform lowers the lifespan of the insects composing it by 2 posts.

*Name:* Insect Deception Technique
*Rank:* A-Rank, 8,000 Insects
*Range:* 0-25m
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary, Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan
* Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* The user sends his insects underneath the opponent before springing them upon the enemy, feeding on their chakra. Absorbs a B-Rank amount of chakra per post, the Chakra Drain is in addition to the Kikaichu's own absorption, capped at 10% no matter how many insects are present. Can absorb for 3 turns max. 
*Drawbacks:* The technique is less effective against people with more chakra than the insects can absorb. 

*Name:* Insect Jamming Technique
*Rank:* B-Rank; D-Rank Upkeep, 3,000 Kikaichu for 20m and 8,000 Kikaichu for the 50m range
*Range:* 0-20/50m
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan
* Handsigns:* Tiger, Specialized Seal
*Description:* The user has a large amount of their kikaichū and has them spread out over a wide area around themselves. The insects then emit a small amount of the their host's respective chakra that they usually feed on. This confuses sensor-type shinobi's chakra-sensing ability, as the insects' irregular distribution and grouping together result in the creation of numerous false 'images' or chakra signals, making it more difficult to distinguish the user's actual location.
*Drawbacks:* This doesn't exactly mask the Aburame's presence, just makes pinpointing the location extremely difficult for sensors. While jamming these insects can not be used for other techniques.

*Name:* Parasitic Giant Insect - Bug Bite
*Rank:* A-Rank, 500 Kidaichu
*Range:* 0-5m
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan
* Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* Following an Aburame clan member placing a number of kidaichū onto the skin of an enemy, these insects immediately burrow into the victim's body and begin to devour its flesh and chakra. This process causes the insects to grow rapidly in size, until the host body is completely eaten away from the inside out. Absorbs 10% of the victim's Chakra per post. After an initial post of burrowing, 3 posts of uninterrupted chakra absorption cause the Kidaichu to rapidly grow and burst to their large size.
*Drawbacks:* Requires either physical contact or a short throw of the Kidaichu toward the opponent to land the insects on the target to start the technique. Severing the limb the Kidaichu burrow in stop the body from being destroyed in the long run. The victim can also dig the kidaichu out of their flesh using a kunai or some other tool.

*Name:* Insect Jar Technique
*Rank:* B-Rank, 5,000 Kikaichu
*Range:* 5m 
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Defensive
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan
* Handsigns:* Boar, Monkey, Dragon Ram, Dog
*Description:* A technique capable of protecting against attacks by using kikaichū to fly in a dome shape at high speed, similar to the Eight Trigrams Palms Revolving Heaven. 
*Drawbacks:* While proving defensive, a sufficient amount of explosive force can break through it.

*Name:* Poison Cloud Technique
*Rank:* A-Rank, 8,000 Rinkaichu
*Range:* 0-15m
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan, Secret Technique
* Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* The user puts his hands together to form a small poisonous smokescreen sphere from his rinkaichū between his hands, The user can then blow the smokescreen across the area in front of him, the poisonous smokescreen when spread gets bigger. If touched or inhaled, it applies the Rinkaichu to the victim.
*Drawbacks:* This technique is extremely dangerous to use around allies or civilians as the Cloud effects any and everyone equally. 

*Name:* Secret Technique: Insect Cocoon 
*Rank:* B-Rank
*Range:* Self
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan, Secret Technique
* Handsigns:* Ox, Dog, Bird, Ram
*Description:* This unique technique allows the user to accelerate the growth of their insects. As the user's body is already a hive of sorts for the insects, the user will encase themselves in an actual cocoon to further aid the insects. This is an extremely useful move for Aburame clan members, since their attacks mainly focus on the usage of insects. For each post the Aburame performs the Insect Cocoon they triple the reproduction rate of their insects for those posts.
*Drawbacks:* Using this in the midst of a battle can be potentially dangerous as it leaves the user static and vulnerable. As such when this technique is being employed, the user generally finds a safe location or otherwise can be guarded by their teammate.

*Name:* Secret Technique: Insect Gathering
*Rank:* D-Rank
*Range:* Touch
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan, Secret Technique
* Handsigns:* Ram
*Description:* By simply touching a surface with their palm and fingers, the user releases a small web of chakra that draws bugs to that location. Since the Aburame member can communicate with insects, it can be useful to gain information by gathering local insects.
*Drawbacks:* N/A

*Name:* Secret Technique: Insect Sphere
*Rank:* A-Rank, 10,000 Kikaichu
*Range:* 0-50m
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan, Secret Technique
* Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* The user sends their kikaichū to spread over a wide range, and the moment they locate the target, the insects gather at once, forming a sphere around the target. They then attach themselves to the target and begin eating away at their chakra. Even if the target manages to escape, the insects will immediately follow. If the Kikaichu manage to attach, they absorb 15% of the enemies chakra, the Chakra Drain is in addition to the Kikaichu's own absorption, capped at 10% no matter how many insects are present.
*Drawbacks:* The Kikaichu dedicated to this technique endlessly chase their target, unusable in other techniques.

*Name:* Secret Technique: Insect Tornado
*Rank:* A-Rank, 10,000 Kikaichu
*Range:* 0-50m
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan, Secret Technique
* Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* This technique covers the enemy's entire body with the kikaichū living inside the Aburame clan member's body. The chakra-sensing kikaichū spread over a wide range, and the moment they locate the enemy, the insects, following the user's orders, gather at once completely surrounding the target creating a fast-moving tornado. The insects rip and tear at the enemy captured inside of them, devouring the enemy until nothing is left should they remain inside the tornado.
*Drawbacks:* Reduces the lifespan of the Kikaichu by 4 posts due to the force of the tornado.

*Name:* Spindle Formation
*Rank:* B-Rank, 8,000 Insects
*Range:* 0-30m
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan
* Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* The user has their bugs attack the target in a spiraling motion in order to stop the enemy from retaliating.
*Drawbacks:* N/A

Insect Toughness:
_Guideline:_

Swarms only gain Toughness while used in actual techniques. Loose Kikaichu are not considered to be in swarms even if they are grouped. Swarms are defined as the insects actually being bunched together, not spread out around an area or anything like that.
For every 500 insects in a swarm, the Toughness of the swarm is increased by 1
When swarms clash with techniques, rather than ignoring the damage like Constitution's durability would, however much Toughness would be removed kills that many insects. (I.E. A swarm of 2500 Kikaichu is considered to have a Toughness of 5. When hit with a C-Rank Technique, the technique would kill all 2500 insects, however if it were a D-Rank technique it would only kill 500.) All techniques kill at least 10% of the swarm should the Toughness of the swarm produce less casualties (I.E. A swarm of 10,000 has a Toughness rating of 20, but a D-Rank technique with a Durability rating of 1 would still kill 1000 rather than 500).
Fire and Ice Techniques, as they are the natural weakness to the Aburame's Insects, are treated as a rank higher for the purpose of breaking Toughness. An S-Rank technique of either of those elements has it's Durability increased by 10.

1.) If the Kikaichu latch on to a construct requiring an upkeep such as an Earth Barrier or something of the sort, they will absorb 10% of that constructs upkeep cost. I.E. if the tech requires a B-Rank upkeep, the Kikaichu will absorb 10% of a B-Rank amount. This does not absorb an extra amount from the player and as such is mainly for the purpose of Kikaichu restoring chakra.

2.) For the Kikaichu's evolution during the Insect Cocoon technique. To make things easier and more balanced: When Kikaichu are hit by an opponent's technique you may return the surviving insects to the body and use them for the Insect Cocoon technique. Doing so makes the reproduced Kikaichu treat jutsu of that type (Earth, Wind, Water, what have you) from that particular individual as a rank lower. This does not include other elements owned by the same person unless the process is repeated. Cap is one tier per element per person.



*Number of Members Allowed:* 6
*Initial Members:*


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 17, 2019)

*Bloodline Name:* Hydrification 
*Clan Name: *Hozuki
*Leader:* N/A
*Village:* Kirigakure

*Clan Description:* The Hozuki Clan is a group of ninja that originated from Kirigakure. It's members are generally highly skilled in all forms of the ninja arts, the most prominent being Ninjutsu and Kenjutsu. They are also very highly talented in the use of water ninjutsu, owing to their origin and to the fact that they can utilize the Hydrification technique which allows them to turn their entire body into liquid, rendering them incredibly hard to damage through physical force. This technique boasts a high strategic value as the user can re-shape their body parts for suitable situations. The only way to contain a user of this technique is to lock them up in an airtight container so they cannot move about

*Clan Traits/Characteristics:* The most notable of the clan's traits is that once they perform the Hydrification technique, they almost always gain white or silver hair, often with a watery tint of blue. They are always often seen with a water bottle at their side, for those who have mastered the Hydrification technique, as the technique requires them to be constantly hydrated. Also the wearing of sleeveless shirts and/or loose clothing is also common among their members, again for practical usage due to the possibilities of the Hydrification technique.

*Clan Personality:* A lot of the most famous Hozuki quite liked the taste of battle, two were notably in the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist and another being the Second Mizukage. Confidence makes up a large part of the clans outlook upon things. They possess a general fearlessness of everything, even in the face of a much stronger opponent, born from their seemingly complete inability to be properly killed.

*Bloodline Description:* The ability to turn themselves into liquid is a powerful one indeed, and extremely hard to replicate in a non-Hozuki body; even the fabled Orochimaru was unable to discover the workings of the jutsu before his death. It allows its users to increase their muscle power at will and even merge with a body of water, turning themselves into a gigantic weapon on par with the bijuu or to become an excellent infiltrator moving from puddle to puddle. Having a body made of water also renders them immune to suffering damage from physical attacks, such as average taijutsu and weapons. Their limbs are able to be cut clean off and reattached with negligible effort, as long as a supply of water is available. They are also able to travel through water at an incredible speed. If the user's Reflexes are below Proficient, it is immediately made as such; otherwise, they gain a +2 Advantage when moving through water.

*Bloodline Limits:* Having such a powerful ability does not come without its drawbacks. Once the ability is performed, it cannot be reversed; for better or for worse the user is stuck with it. The ability is foiled by lightning release and prolonged exposure to lightning release can completely immobilize the user. Lightning release damages the user's ability to reform injuries and wounds suffered, as well as causing the user to be unable to form into a body of water to escape.

Also another requirement of the Hydrification technique is that the user must stay at optimum body hydration levels at all times, and so must consume water regularly. A hydration user can last up to 10 posts without consuming water before they begin to lose _*all *_stats at the rate of a -1 Advantage per post (If the stat doesn't have an Advantage, it drops to the next lowest tier with a +2 advantage instead). Should their Stamina fall below Poor, they turn into a puddle, eventually evaporating. Unless someone ELSE says it rains or chucks water on them, they will float about in the air, unable to do anything (imagine Suigetsu's annoyed face forming in the air as it blows away). After being turned into steam they would have to spend at least 3 topics floating about places, and at least 5 posts becoming part of a cloud that will eventually rain them back onto the ground in the form of a puddle where they are now butt naked and spun out (Basically super light headed for 5 posts and needing help to walk etc.). 

However, they can recover the loss of stats by re-hydrating themselves with water: drinking it provides a +1 Advantage (until their normal stats are reached), covering themselves with it provides a +2 Advantage. Also, when knocked unconscious, the user turns into a jelly like state vaguely resembling the shape of their body.

Number of Members Allowed: 5
Initial Members:

*Clan Jutsu:*

Name: Hydrification Technique
Rank: S
Range: Self
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary 
Elemental Affinity: Water
Notation: Clan Secret Jutsu
Description: See Above. Once the technique has been learned, the user is in a permanent Hydrification state. Requires no chakra cost. NOTE: This Technique can be learned even if a member does not possess the necessary requirements to learn an S-Rank normally.

_________________________________________________________________________________


Name: Hydrification Water Release: Great Water Arm Technique
Rank: B
Range: Self
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary 
Elemental Affinity: Water
Notation: Clan Secret Jutsu
Description: By putting the Hydrification Technique into practical use, the muscles of the arm are temporarily enlarged and strengthened. Moisture is gathered from the whole body and compressed into the entire arm, like an instant pump-up. However, because it is essential to properly control the moisture balance inside the body, this technique's degree of difficulty is very high. The technique gives the user superhuman strength, capable of cutting through both rock walls and steel doors. +1 Tier and +1 advantage to Strength.

Drawbacks: The user must maintain the Great Arm with a C rank amount of chakra for each post used after it is activated.

_________________________________________________________________________________


Name: Hydrification Water Release: Demon Fish Wave Crash
Rank: S
Range: Self
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary 
Elemental Affinity: Water
Notation: Clan Secret Jutsu
Description: After using his Hydrification Technique to merge with a water source, the user can form a giant wave that looks like a demon-like fish. The user can use this form to smash into his opponents, or he can use it to shield allies from attack by literally standing in the way. Though it was strong enough to push back an Eight-Tailed Killer Bee, it was not strong enough to withstand a Tailed Beast Ball, which rendered Suigetsu unconscious, in a jelly-like state. However, it successfully shielded the other members of Team Taka. When used the user and whatever weapons they have are suspended within the center of the giant creation. 

Drawbacks: Can only be done within a large water source, and the user must stay within said water source. Requires a B rank amount of chakra per post to maintain.

_________________________________________________________________________________


Name: Hydrification Water Release: Water Gun
Rank: A
Range: 20 meters
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
Elemental Affinity: Water
Notation: Clan Secret Jutsu
Description: An extremely powerful and efficient water ninjutsu in the Hydrification arsenal while also being incredibly easy to perform. The user makes a finger gun and focuses chakra into the point of their index finger, after which they can then shoot out a single bullet of water that fires at incredible speed and power easily shredding through some of the toughest defenses and being very hard to avoid.

_________________________________________________________________________________


Name: Hydrification Water Release: Steaming Danger Tyranny
Rank: S
Range: Clone's Running Distance (500 meters)
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type: _Offensive
Elemental Affinity: Water
Notation: Clan Secret Jutsu
Description: The Second Mizukage's infinite explosion ninjutsu is a technique whereby he creates a clone made from the oil and water in his body. The water in the clone is surrounded by a thin layer of oil that resembles a chibi version of himself once completed. Due to its structure, the clone's temperature can easily be altered to cold or hot. When it exerts itself, the outer layer of oil heats up and evaporates the water inside. As the internal pressure builds, the clone expands until it violently explodes and the water vapour is released. This vapour then cools down as it rises and as a result, turns into hail which cools the clone, causing it to shrink to its original size and start the entire process again.

Despite its size, the clone itself remains very fast throughout the technique, which not only allows it to heat up very quickly, but can also inflict damage using an axe-like liquid blade that forms on one of its arms. The temperature inside the clone can reach in excess of 1064.18 °C.

It's stats are the same as the user's, except it receives a tier +2 advantages to Reflexes.

Drawbacks: By using this technique, the user's Reflexes drops 2 tiers; if this exceeds Poor, they are completely immobile. This lasts until the technique is stopped. After each explosion, it costs a B rank amount of chakra to reconstruct the clone.

*Name:* Body of Holding
*Rank:* D-Rank
*Range:* Touch
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* Water
*Notation:* Open Hozuki Exclusive
*Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* Utilizing the nature of a body made of water, the user may place and hold items within their body as if they had a strong grip on them. Holding multiple objects in this manner can be very difficult. The user may only carry as many items as they have tiers of Strength or Coordination (whichever is lower) over Poor (Average = 1 | Proficient = 2, etc.) without difficulty. Each item held increases the user's size relative to the size of the object. These items can be taken out at any time.
*Drawbacks:* For each item held beyond the acceptable limit, the user's Reflex is reduced by a tier. The combined volume of every object held in this manner cannot exceed the user's starting volume. Objects may extrude through the surface of the skin as long as the majority of it is within the body.

*Name:* Drowning Water Blob Technique
*Rank:* B-Rank
*Range:* 10m
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive
*Elemental Affinity:* Water Release
*Notation:* Open Clan Technique, Requires "Hydrification Technique"
*Handsigns:* N/A
*Lore/Flavor:* 
*Description:* After liquefying a portion of the user's body(whether intentionally or through being hit by an opponent's attack), the user can then manipulate the resulting water to surround the target's head. In addition to the sphere of water cutting off the target's ability to breathe in new air, the water compresses around the target's neck in order to initiate a blood choke, something that requires very little physical strength. By compressing around the carotid arteries, blood flow is cut off from the target's brain. One post in this condition comes as great expense to the target's ability to function, causing double vision, overall weakness of the body, and a loss of coordination(represented by a 2-post debuff to Coordination by -4 advantages). Should this be maintained into a second post, these symptoms continue to worsen until the target's vision blackens completely. In a third post, they fall unconscious. A fourth post brings death on the victim. As with the Hydrification Technique, attempts to remove the water cage via splashing it away with brute force, while a temporary solution to allow for another breath of air, will result in its reformation, leading back to square one until a more thoughtful, permanent solution is drawn. 
*Drawbacks:* Requires a B-Rank cost with a C-Rank upkeep for prolonged usage. Should the target have a way to prevent the strangulation even while covered by the water blob, the technique becomes negated. This can be accomplished by various means such as incredibly strong neck muscles, protective Ninjutsu that can protect the arteries, etc.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 17, 2019)

*Bloodline Name:* Yamanaka Clan Hiden
*Clan Name:* Yamanaka
*Leader:* NPC
*Village:* Konohagakure

*Clan Description:* A family of ninja found in Konohagakure. They specialize in mind related techniques, and they own and run a flower shop in the village. The Yamanaka clan has a special relationship with the Akimichi and Nara clan. For generations, members of these three families have formed an "Ino–Shika–Chō Trio", named after the first part of the names of the members. The Yamanaka members are the "Ino" in the trio. To strengthen the unity between the three clans, a member of the Sarutobi clan will give them special earrings to present to each generation head when they are promoted to chūnin after which they will swear their oaths. The earrings also symbolize that they are considered adults by their respective clans. The flower symbol of this clan is the bush clover which symbolizes a "positive love".

*Clan Traits/Characteristics:*
​
Most members of the Yamanaka clan wear their hair in a long ponytail, which appears to be traditional. Upon graduation to Chuunin, Yamanaka members are given special earrings to represent that they are adults in their clan.

*Clan Personality:* Varies from individual to individual.

*Bloodline Description:* The members of this clan specialize in mind-centered techniques which make them experts at intelligence gathering, espionage, and ultimately interrogation. They have also displayed sensory abilities and their techniques include transferring consciousness, reading minds, and communicating telepathically. They possess a version of Psycho Mind Transmission that allows them to use the technique without the need for a Mind Reading Amplification Machine. Members of the clan are also born with the predisposition for intelligence gathering and as such are treated as having a Tier Advantage to Wisdom for the purpose of recognizing clans/techniques/shinobi from other villages (this does not include the ability to learn techs for Genin or any form of Precognition).

*Bloodline Limits:* The majority of the Yamanaka's techniques render their body defenseless after they transfer their consciousness, resulting in easy targets should they miss or while combating multiple opponents.

*Clan Techniques:* 

*Name:* Mind Body Switch Technique
*Rank:* C-Rank, D-Rank Upkeep
*Range:* 50m
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan Technique
*Handsigns:* Technique Specific Seal
*Description:* Originally, this ninjutsu was suited for intelligence-gathering missions rather than battle. With it, a ninja sends their mind as spiritual energy into a target's body supplanting the target's mind with their own. The user transfers their consciousness to the target, giving them complete control of the body for a short period of time. While in control of the body, the user is able to communicate with the target. Since the user is in another body, they are also able to use that body's chakra. It is also possible for the user to switch bodies with the target. This has great strategic value when used on a teammate as neither body is left incapacitated and they may also make use of the user's abilities as well as their own while doing this. To remain inconspicuous when spying, the user can perform this technique on an animal, such as a hawk, which they can use to do aerial reconnaissance. It is generally used on immobilized targets. The victim can force the user out of their mind with Willpower, however this uses a Will Point to do so.
*Drawbacks:* Conversely, however, the user's original body is left defenseless while this technique is active, leaving it susceptible to attack until they return. The mind transfer moves slowly in a straight direction and takes some time (One Post) to return to the user's body if it misses. Also, if the user's chakra level is low, the technique will be harder to maintain. Furthermore, should any physical injury befall the victim's body while the mind link is active, it would cause the user's body to also receive those same injuries. This can be rectified if user cancels the technique before the victim's body receives the damage.

*Name:* Mind Body Disturbance Technique
*Rank:* A-Rank, B-Rank Upkeep
*Range:* 75m
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan Technique
*Handsigns:* Technique Specific Seal
*Description:* A ninjutsu where one sends their chakra into the subject's nervous system, thus gaining complete control of the target's body. Those caught in the technique will fall completely under the user's control, as their bodies become disconnected from their will. The difference between this and the Mind Body Switch Technique is that the caster doesn't project their consciousness into the target's body. Situations of numerical superiority for the adversary are precisely where this technique, which freely manipulates human beings, will display its efficiency, by getting enemies to turn on one another. Control can be exerted even from long distances. The victim can force the user out of their mind with Willpower, however this uses a Will Point to do so.
*Drawbacks:* N/A

*Name:* Mind Body Transmission Technique
*Rank:* B-Rank, C-Rank Upkeep
*Range:* All Ranges
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan Technique
*Handsigns:* Ram
*Description:* Passively, a hijutsu utilized by members of the Yamanaka clan to telepathically communicate with persons. Using this technique, the Yamanaka may also act as a medium for persons to communicate with one another telepathically; this is done through establishing physical contact with the person. The user can communicate with multiple people at once and the targets can also communicate with one another while the technique is in effect. This technique is not limited to just transmitting thoughts, and images such as memories or even strong feelings can be conveyed through this method. The more people that are connected through this technique however, the more a physical strain is put on the user, forcing them to keep the connection going for shorter periods to otherwise avoid sustaining injuries. The victim can force the user out of their mind with Willpower, however this uses a Will Point to do so.
*Drawbacks:* Communicating with multiple people for even longer than ten seconds can result in injuries such as nosebleeds, etc...

*Name:* Mind Clone Switch Technique
*Rank:* B-Rank, C-Rank Upkeep
*Range:* 10m
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan Technique
*Handsigns:* Snake, Ox, Tiger, Ram
*Description:* This technique allows the user to transfer their consciousness into more than one target by cloning their consciousness, giving them complete control of the bodies for a short period of time, unlike the Mind Body Switch, this technique can travel in a curved line. The victim can force the user out of their mind with Willpower, however this uses a Will Point to do so.
*Drawbacks:* Like the Mind Body Switch Technique, the user's body is left defenseless while the technique is in use.

*Name:* Mind Disturbance Dance Performance Technique
*Rank:* A-Rank, B-Rank Upkeep
*Range:* 30m
_Type:_ Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan Technique
*Handsigns:* Technique Specific Seal
*Description:* This is simply a large-scale version of the Mind Body Disturbance Technique, where the sheer volume of people affected in a given area is much greater. Like its parent technique, it causes the user to gain complete control of the target's body, often forcing allies to attack each other. The victim can force the user out of their mind with Willpower, however this uses a Will Point to do so.
*Drawbacks:* N/A

*Name:* Mind Puppet Switch Cursed Seal Technique
*Rank:* S-Rank, A-Rank Upkeep
*Range:* All Ranges
_Type:_ Ninjutsu, Juinjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Offensive, Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan Technique
*Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* The user of this technique firstly transfers their mind into a puppet laid somewhere in advance, near the vicinity of an enemy's predicted path, before manipulating it to attack an intended opponent. When the opponent counters and inflicts damage upon the puppet or the puppet inflicts damage on the enemy, the cursed seal will take effect, causing the kanji "curse" (呪, noroi) to disappear from the puppet's forehead and the two consciousness (that of the user's inside the puppet and that of the victim who countered) to switch. Consequently, the user will gain full control of the opponent's body, while the victim's mind remains trapped within the immobile puppet. 
*Drawbacks:* Like the original technique, the user's body is left defenseless while the ability is active and any injury done to the victim's body is also reflected upon their true body.

*Name:* Sensing Transmission
*Rank:* B-Rank
*Range:* Self
_Type:_ Sensory, Ninjutsu
_Sub-type:_ Supplementary
*Elemental Affinity:* N/A
*Notation:* Clan Technique
*Handsigns:* N/A
*Description:* By making physical contact with another individual, the user is able to transmit what they are currently sensing directly into the said target's mind.
*Drawbacks:* N/A

*Number of Members Allowed:* 5
*Initial Members:* N/A


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 17, 2019)

*Bloodline Name:* Byakugan
*Clan Name:* Hyuuga
*Leader:* N/A
*Village:* Konoha




*Clan Description:* The Hyūga clan is one of the four noble clans of Konohagakure. All members born into this clan possess the Byakugan, a kekkei genkai that gives them extended fields of vision and the ability to see through solid objects and even the chakra circulatory system, amongst other things, and expel chakra from any of the tenketsu in their body.

While not much is known of the clan's background, they are considered to be one of, if not currently, the most powerful clan in Konohagakure. Their notoriety and prowess stretch far and wide, leading others to both praises and covet their abilities. The clan is separated into a Main House and a Branch House, with the Branch House serving as bodyguards to the Main House. The rules used to be very strict regarding this, though over the last few decades the clan heads have mellowed out for more liberal methodologies. 

The cursed seal is still used to seal the byakugan away upon death for the Branch members, however, the ability to control the branch members through the seal has been removed in an effort to appear more humane in the Hyuuga's waning power in the village. It was a hot topic amongst the elders until this decision was made. Also, the restrictions for the Branch House on learning clan techniques have been dramatically reduced. Branch members may now learn any technique with the approval of a member of the Main House, typically the clan leader or his heir. 

The Hyuuga in recent years has started to become overshadowed by the growing number of Uchiha. Where they used to be the most powerful and respected, the power and allure of the Sharingan has made many doubt the power of the Hyuuga. As a result, their power is greatly reduced from where it was not even a hundred years ago. This has many clan members disgruntled and envious of the Uchiha, though they are not willing to publicly disclose that information.



*Clan Traits/Characteristics:* Many members of the Hyuuga are calm and calculated from their learning of the Gentle Fist taijutsu style. Each clan member has the Byakugan, though some are born with a stronger Byakugan and are more skilled with it. For the most part, though, most Hyuuga clan members can use the fundamentals of the Gentle Fist to great effectiveness. The other defining trait is derived from the Byakugan itself. The dojutsu makes the bearer's iris nearly featureless and colorless, though some clan members have a very, very faint lavender tint to their iris. Nobody knows what causes this, however, and it is rare. 

Many Hyuugas consider themselves superior due to the fact that they are one of the most powerful clans in Konohagakure, even with their reduced power. They hold their heads high and are stuck up to those they believe to be lower. The Main House has been trying to change this image, however, to better appeal to the public and regain some of their former statures. 

Many of the Hyuuga dress in light robes and kimonos for ease of movement. Unlike many taijutsu practitioners, their ways are focused primarily on swiftness and accuracy - using their unique manipulation of chakra to disrupt an opponent's chakra network. Though it offers less protection - their all-seeing vision and unique chakra abilities more than makes up for it in defense. 



*Clan Personality:* As stated above, they are calm and calculated - using their Byakugan and strict logical methodology to work every scenario to their benefit. Despite this trait, they are also stuck up and stubborn to many people, their serious demeanor being rather unwelcome. Typically, Hyuugas only talk to other Hyuugas or other large clan members as equals. The Hyuuga have begun to get a dislike for the users of the Sharingan, the Uchiha, believing them to be taking their power away from them. The Hyuuga also have some strange training rituals, including but not limited to extremely long training sessions. Many of these rituals are for rite of passage, the journey into adulthood. Though they may not show it, the Hyuuga are also fiercely loyal to each other. They aren't afraid to show tough love if it's required to help a fellow Hyuuga, and hurt feelings are just another way to get things done in many cases.

*Bloodline Description:


*

*Level 1 - Starting Level, Hyuuga’s start with these. *

Unlike other doujutsu, members of the Hyuga clan are able to activate the Byakugan of this level at birth, not requiring any activation in any capacity compared to doujutsu like the Sharingan. However at this basic level, the user's eyes are not even close to development yet. When activated, which requires the *Horse*, *Tiger* with lifting just index fingers, *Boar* with nearly straightened fingers, *Hare*, *Rat*, *Dog*, *Horse*, *Dog*, *Hare*, *Rat*, *Boar* with nearly straightened fingers, and *Snake* with the right index finger lifted straight up. When utilized at this stage, the user's eyes are more distinct, and the veins around their temples bulge, producing the signature "eye vein" trait that is distinct to only the Byakugan.



At this level, they have the ability to analyze the chakra flow of the individual, which helps determine amount and fluctuation in a person's chakra (aka if someone is in a genjutsu), but are unable to see any of the Tenketsu yet. Their usage of the Gentle Fist at this stage must then focus more on flowing their chakra into the opponent for internal damage instead of tenketsu strikes. (Cannot learn any of the Canon Gentle Fist techniques save for the Gentle Fist style itself). They have nearly 360 degrees level of vision, for a range of up to 50 meters. However, their training has just begun at this stage for the user can only focus their sight on humans and similar sized objects. Can track Reflexes up to a masterful with a minor advantage or a major advantage bonus to your current tracking, whichever is higher, and gain a minor advantage in wisdom for the purposes of precognition.



*Level 2: Requires 150 CP spent to be acquired. Does not count toward CP Cap*

At this point the users Byakugan begin to advance in visual prowess, allowing their optical senses to increase to impressive heights. Their visual range has increased to a maximum of 250 meters, as well as their ability to analyze details. Now instead of just analyzing their chakra flow, they can even see the tenketsu of an individual, allowing them to attack the chakra points and utilize techniques like the Eight Trigrams Thirty Two Palms/Sixty Four Palms/One-Hundred and Twenty Eight Palms. They can now also magnetize the images of small objects, allowing them to see the chakra flow within even small objects or animals. They can now perform the Byakugan with a single hand seal, allowing them to near-instantly activate their KKG at a moments notice. They can't, however, see through Barrier Ninjutsu nor can they see small insect-like size shapes and creatures. can track Reflexes up to Masterful major advantage or a tier to your current tracking, whichever is higher, with a precognition bonus of a major advantage in Wisdom.



*Level 3: Requires 250 CP spent to be acquired. Does not count toward CP Cap*

At this stage the user's visual prowess is enhanced beyond a normal person's imagination. Their sight has multiplied to an amazing level of 1 Kilometer, allowing them to scan out for incoming enemies from the farthest of distances, while maintaining the analytical ability to check out chakra flow and tenketsu for a full range of 200 meters. (Meaning you can see people for up to a Kilometer, but only spot chakra flow, fluctuation, and all of the other sensory-esque abilities for up to 200m). They can now see through illusionary mists and barrier ninjutsu/fuuinjutsu of C rank and below. Can track Epic Major Reflexes or a tier with major advantage bonus to your current tracking, whichever is higher, with a precognition bonus of one tier of Wisdom.






*Stage 4: 500 CP spent to be acquired. Does not count toward ACP.*

At Stage 4 the user's visual prowess has peaked. They can now utilize telescopic vision for up to 10 kilometers, combined with 500 meters of analytical vision allowing them to check out chakra flow/tenketsu of individuals. These extraordinary individuals can turn the tide of battle. Unless specifically stated to thwart the Byakugan no fuuinjutsu or illusionary mist obstruction can bypass the Byakugan. Can track Legendary Reflexes or a two tier bonus to your current tracking, whichever is higher. Precognition bonus of a tier remains the same.

*Gentle Fist:*




1-15 Tenketsu: Minor Disadvantage to Stamina for 5 turns.

16-31 Tenketsu: Major Disadvantage to Stamina for 5 turns.

32-63 Tenketsu: A tier disadvantage to stamina for 5 turns, if stamina is poor after this debuff they are knocked unconscious. If their stamina is less than average after this debuff then they are paralyzed for a turn. If stamina is less than proficient after this debuff than they also receive full penalty to their coordination as well. If stamina is less than masterful then they receive half the penalty to their coordination as well. No effect at Masterful Stamina and higher. 

64-127 Tenketsu: Tier Minor disadvantage to stamina for 5 turns, if stamina is average or less after this debuff then they are knocked unconscious. If stamina is proficient then they are paralyzed for a turn after this debuff. If their stamina is masterful after this debuff then they receive the full penalty to their Coordination as well. If their stamina is Epic after this debuff then they receive half the penalty to their Coordination as well. 

128 Tenketsu - 360 Tenketsu: Tier Major disadvantage to stamina for 5 turns, if stamina is proficient or less after this debuff than they are knocked unconscious. If stamina is masterful after this debuff then they are paralyzed for a turn. If their stamina if epic after this debuff they receive a full penalty to their Coordination as well. If their stamina Legendary after this debuff they receive half the penalty to their Coordination as well. 

361 Tenketsu: If you are hit in all of your tenketsu - you die. 

*Note: The stamina debuff in the aforementioned system does not stack, however - tenketsu points do.*
*Clan Techniques:*
Canon techniques that have a given rank are not listed. Likewise, canon techniques that provide boosts are defined here.


*Spoiler*: __ 





 - C-Rank
- A-Rank
 - S-Rank
 - A-Rank
 - B-Rank
 - A-Rank
 - B-Rank
- A-Rank
- C-Rank
 - B-Rank
 - B-Rank
 - A-Rank






*Bloodline Limits:*
Like all human eyes, even the Byakugan has its flaws. For one, there is a blind spot that can be manipulated IC, one blind spot at the back of the neck above the first thoracic vertebra. If one analyzes the Byakugan, they can coordinate their attacks in to aim for this blind spot if they can. This angle of the blind spot is enlarged the farther the user's vision travels - leaving them more and more susceptible the farther their eyes travel. (Requires at least Masterful Wisdom to know about and Masterful Coordination to attempt to target it).

Also, all eyes, even that of the Byakugan are sensitive to light. If someone uses a flash bang/flash bang-related jutsu, they can stun the eyes of an individual. 

Though Byakugan are immune to being tricked by Visual Genjutsu in that they can see through it - it does not instantly dispel or prevent genjutsu from working on them. Other senses of genjutsu can hit the user like normal- and visual genjutsu still requires stamina be spent on Genjutsu Kai. 

The Hyuuga techniques while powerful are all the same, and as such Hyuuga are very similar in their fighting styles. If identified by an enemy shinobi and possess the wisdom to know of the Gentle Fist techniques- then they can find themselves well countered. 

*Number of Members Allowed:* 4 Main, 4 Branch
*Initial Members:*


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 17, 2019)

*Bloodline Name:* N/a
*Clan Name:* Uzumaki
*Leader:* Uzumaki Hiro (NPC)
*Village:* Konohagakure

*Clan Description:* The Uzumaki Clan was native to Uzushiogakure, originating there as one of the most prominent clans in the village. The clan was made up of descendants from Asura, the younger son of the Sage of the Six Paths. This made the Uzumaki into distant relatives of the Senju, who were the primary descendants of Asura. These blood-ties, even if distant, helped foster the Uzumaki and the Senju as close allies, and many aspects of the Uzumaki Clan were incorporated into Konohagakure's culture; the spiral symbol on Konoha flak-jackets is the Uzumaki Clan symbol. A special Uzumaki fuuinjutsu temple was even created on the village's outskirts.

Eventually, the prowess of the Uzumaki, and Uzushiogakure in general, with fuuinjutsu led to the village's destruction in a great war. The resulting diaspora led to Uzumaki scattering across the world. Uzumaki Kushina had migrated to Konohagakure before the war, while Karin's family migrated to Kusagakure, and Nagato ended up outside of Amegakure. The clan would remain scattered until the reign of the Seventh Hokage, Uzumaki Naruto, who refounded the clan in Konoha, and began to replenish the clan's numbers by having two children. From there, the clan would continue to grow and thrive, becoming an active member of Konohagakure politics and producing several fine shinobi.

Today, the Uzumaki are held in high regards by Konohagakure, but also by Kemurigakure as well. One Uzumaki, Uzumaki Naruto, served as Hokage. Two other Uzumaki were married to Hokage; Uzumaki Kushina to the Yondaime Hokage, and Uzumaki Mito to the Shodaime Hokage. Notably, all three of these individuals served as the jinchuuriki of the Nine Tailed Fox, Kurama. Another Hokage, Tsunade, was descended from the Uzumaki. In Kemurigakure, the Uzumaki are held in high regard because it was the clan of the de-facto historical leader, Nagato.

*Clan Traits/Characteristics:* The members of the Uzumaki Clan all tend to have red hair, despite it being an otherwise normally recessive gene. Most Uzumaki who do not have red hair tend to have blonde hair, often inherited from a parent with blonde hair, as it is one gene that seems capable of taking precedence over the red hair gene. Members of the Uzumaki Clan also tend to live particularly long and active lives. Living into advanced old age is not uncommon, with Uzumaki shinobi having the energy and skill to continue serving their village well into their sixties. The traditional emblem of the clan is circle with a spiral winding inside of it. This emblem was adapted by Konohagakure and placed onto their flak-jackets.

*Clan Personality:* As descendants of Asura and kinsmen of the Senju, it is no surprise that Uzumaki are strong believers in the power of love over hate. The Uzumaki have a strong propensity for love, going to great lengths to protect and care for their friends and family. As an integral Konoha clan that has produced several Konohagakure jinchuuriki, a Hokage, and had multiple members married to Hokage, the Uzumaki are a clan that is strongly rooted in the beliefs of the Will of Fire. It is not uncommon for members of the Uzumaki Clan to aim for lofty goals and ambitions, despite what anyone else thinks, such as becoming Hokage, or bringing peace to the world. The Uzumaki Clan has strong bonds of friendship with the Senju Clan, while having both strong bonds of friendship and intense rivalry with the Uchiha Clan.

*Bloodline Description:* The Uzumaki Clan is known for the powerful blood of Asura that runs through their veins. This results in an incredibly powerful lifeforce and chakra in each Uzumaki that grants them the ability to heal quickly, recover stamina quickly, endure severe injuries, and live longer than most other people whilst also aging slower. In addition to the powers gifted by their blood, the Uzumaki Clan developed a particular affinity for fuuinjutsu, as well as several powerful fuuinjutsu that serve as the clan's Hiden.

The gameplay mechanics for the Uzumaki Clan manifest in two ways. The first is that the Uzumaki have access to the Uzumaki Hiden, which are the jutsu listed below on this page. The second is that the Uzumaki have access to the Uzumaki Special Abilities. Each Uzumaki may take up the three Uzumaki Special Abilities from the list below. Each Uzumaki Special Ability is taken as a Special Ability at character registration. The Uzumaki Special Abilities include abilities unique to the Uzumaki, such as Heal Bite, or abilities that the Uzumaki are particularly adept at, such as the stamina refresh ability, which the Uzumaki can use more efficiently than non-Uzumaki. The most common three abilities among Uzumaki Clan members are Rapid Recovery, Second Wind, and Incredible Endurance.




*Spoiler*: __ 





*Heal Bite:* This Uzumaki is capable of healing their allies and restoring their chakra through the act of being bitten. When bitten, the Uzumaki transfers their chakra and life-force into the ally. This costs an S-rank amount of stamina, while healing the biter as if they were affected by the Mystical Palm Technique and granting to the biter a 10% stamina refresh of their total stamina. Note: The Uzumaki cannot heal themselves in this manner, and do not have to heal anyone that bites them forcefully if they do not wish to.
*Fuuinjutsu Speciality:* This Uzumaki has deep understanding over their clan's specialty in fuuinjutsu. Fuuinjutsu and seals used by this Uzumaki cost one rank less stamina when used. Wisdom bonuses granted by the Fuuinjutsu fighting style are treated as an advantage higher. Note: This does not stack with the discounts given by Bijuu Suppression.
*Rapid Recovery:* This Uzumaki was born with their clan's ability to recover more swiftly than most others. Poisons also take an additional turn at each constitution tier when working against this Uzumaki, they always stabilize when bleeding out, and they receive two Fate Points. These Fate Points are treated as quick healing and recovery from an attack, thus minimizing damage, rather than dodging it and minimizing damage.
*Second Wind:* This Uzumaki was born with the large chakra reserves common to their clan, and they are able to regularly push passed their limits. Once per topic, they may regain 20% of their chakra.
*Incredible Endurance:* This Uzumaki was born with their clan's ability to take heavy damage but continue fighting. Their constitution is passively treated as a tier higher for the sole purpose of pain resistance (not damage resistance). Once per topic, they can have this passive tier include damage resistance for the purpose of withstanding a single attack.
*Bijuu Suppression:* This Uzumaki was born with a powerful chakra, extraordinary even among the Uzumaki. It is well-suited for being a jinchuuriki, and use of certain Uzumaki Hiden. The Adamantine Attacking Chains and Adamantine Sealing Chains techniques cost one-rank less stamina. Character Point totals needed for jinchuuriki related training are 10% less, and this character is capable of surviving a bijuu extraction, though they are left exhausted in the process.






*Bloodline Limits:* For each Uzumaki Special Ability taken, a corresponding flaw must also be taken.

*Clan Jutsu:* The Uzumaki Hiden are listed below, though they have been re-ranked for balance purposes.

 - S Rank
 - A Rank
 - A Rank

*Number of Members Allowed:* 5
*Initial Members:*


----------

